# Scottish Girls...part 7



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

New home ladies 

Love, luck & sticky vibes

   

Take care
Natasha


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

Yeh I am 1st to posts     

Going to make some lunch.

Kxx


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

How did you get on so quick? Katrina!!! Typed a whole post then lost it!!! Right here goes agin, it have taken all this time for 2 resons 1. i want time to get over the result, and spend time with dh, dont htink that i could face work after it. and 2. They treat you the same in the nhs if you have 1 day or 1 month off, i recieved a letter informing me to attend a formal meeting regarding my sick time, i looked at my sick time in the 3 years that i have worked ther i have been off 9 days!!! Most of them in the winter when the vomitting bug is going about and to show that the ward was closed during that time!!!! I was so angry when i got that letter so just thought s o d it may aswell be off longer  , also im never off, you can tell the peole who are guarranteed to phone in every month and nothing gets said!!!! Anyway im so pleased that im off now i can just relax and think of things to do!!!! It means that im wirking new year but dint mind new year and the shifts i have are fine cos im free for hogmany as working early then new years day im on a back shift!! That suits me fine!!!

Bev, i love reading just now in reading Atonement, will need to finish that!!! have a nice lunch!!!

Think ill make lentil soup ill buy some smoked ribs to put into it!!! I mak a right mess cooking but its fine cs its my mess if it was dh then thats another story!!!  

Lisa xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

good luck for tomorrow Katrina, I'm sure it will be exactly the same but stronger!!  

All my iui pals who have done ivf have got a bfp first time!!  

except me


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Hiya Kizzy,

Hey dont be sad , your turn will come, we just have to be patient.  Hope you are doing okay too.   

Lv
Bev
PS that what my Mom keeps telling me


----------



## hellsbells32 (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi All

Well just been at another interview today so was told i would hear back from them today but still waiting   its not so much i wanted that job just any right now - hate being skint for christmas (need that shopping buzz  ) just got a phone call from another interview i was at last week and they want me back for a second interview on thursday to meet the md so heres hoping....

Katrina good luck for tomorrow - not that you will need it as you will get a really good result    

Lisa I know how you feel - i was pulled into a disciplinary meeting in my last job for being off - the only thing was it was for having 2 miscarriages - as you can imagine i wasnt too impressed with them.  tell them to sod off!!!!!    to you.

Kizzy i can understand where you coming from - most people i know who done iui with me are now pregnant through ivf it sucks    major    to you - your time will come.

Bev how are you today - did work improve or were you just bored most of the day - it wont help that your looking forward to your mum coming over so you will be v impatient (I know i would be).

Well suppose i had better make the tea as dh is now home.

Take care everyone

Speak soon

Hx


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi Helen,

How did you guess, bored out my mind, but have been advised Im going to be trained on my things and will be moving to the Dunfermline office from next week so am really glad, much closer to home too.

I would just take any job if I was you and then look again in the new year, so hope that you get lots of call backs, at least you can be a bit pickie  

Anyway its almost the end of my very long day. 6 minutes to go and Im out of here hipee.

Am very very very very very very very excited  
Lv
Bev


----------



## hellsbells32 (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi Bev

Well just been offered one so am pleased at least its money coming in which is the main thing.  Have a good evening

Hx


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

Hellsbells       on the new job.

Kizzy honey     as the girls said dont be sad you are next 2008 is going to be a bumper year for the Scottish Girls.  I had my EC and ET with a girl from down your way 2 hours drive up then back again   thats a nightmare, ment to say to you 2 weeks ago.

I am so nervous about tomorrow, when do the GRI phone with your results?

Katrina


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi Girls,

Just a quickie,

Out the office today so cant play with you all.  Teambuilding  

Katrina, you will be smiling today  

Helen fantastic  

    to everyone else, Lil, Lisa, Sarah

Lv
Bev


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Good Morning Girls!!!

Hi Bev, have fun teambuilding!!!!!!!

Hi Katrina, good luck for today!!!!!!!!!!!

Hi Helen, Congrats on the new job!!!!!!

Hi to everyone else!!!!!! hope you are all ok!!!!!!

Lisa xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## hellsbells32 (Oct 9, 2007)

Morning Everyone

Well latest saga - went to the cinema last night and afterwards we were walking around the shops (never been to that area before) and was doing a bit of window shopping (as you do  ) well anyway dh decided to start walking down steps whilst i was looking the other way and lets just say its a really weird feeling having nothing under your feet when a second before you were on paving........ dh said that i looked like road runner with me trying to find the steps - he was trying to keep me upright at the time as he knew if i bent even slightly i would have ended up at the bottom of them.  bless him he was a wee sweetie except afterwards he burst out laughing and now calls me road runner   have really knackered my ankle but it could have been a heck of a lot worse than it was.  God if i was a horse i would have been shot years ago!!!!!     those steps

Anyway:  Katrina how did it go today what time do you get your results? 

Thanks to you, Bev and Lisa for your good wishes re the job am really pleased i got something.

Well speak to you all later - take care and   to everyone

Hx


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Sorry Helen to laugh at your fall last night but       

I done something like that once came out of a shop with irn bru started to drink it then stood on the signs they have a newspaper needless to say i was on a very steep hill, i skidded all he way down covered in irn bru!!!!!!

Lisa xxxxxxx


----------



## hellsbells32 (Oct 9, 2007)

Lisa 

lets just say i am sitting here laughing my head off     you sliding down the road  aw thank you, you certainly have made me giggle    

Hx


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Helen,

I aim to please!!!       

Your story has brightened up my day was feeling down, but now a bit happier!!!!! Thank you

Love Lisa xxxx


----------



## hellsbells32 (Oct 9, 2007)

Hiya Lisa

Right back at you   - you have certainly cheered me up - was feeling sorry for myself but now think i will hobble to the shops (avoiding all stairs though  )

Hx


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Also avoid newspaper signs on the floor!!!!!! Im a bit paranoid about that now!!!!!     

Lisa xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## hellsbells32 (Oct 9, 2007)

hmmm got a big plastic bubble i can borrow   its way too dangerous out there


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

No but have cotton wool and celotape!!!!!!!          

Lisa xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## hellsbells32 (Oct 9, 2007)

hmmm not as effective but still good


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Just phone dh and ask him to go!! That solves the prob!!!! What about your duvet, although if its raining then you will get weighed down!!! Not a good idea, more chance of falling that way!!!

I phoned my dh once cos there was a bee in the living room me and the dog had to sit on the stairs until he came home!!!!! 

Lisa xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

Hellsbells and Lisa you both have me in   

Hospital have just phoned to say its a      cant stop smiling now and funny thing is my (.)(.) have started to hurt really bad today and feel abit sicky, they said they will send out a letter for a scan probably be after Xmas   cant wait that long, so if it is I will speak to my GP and ask him to get me a 7 week scan at my local hospital if not I will pay for one at the GCRM.  Thought the 2ww was bad now need to wait ages for scan   

Katrina


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Woo Hoo Katrina!!!!!

[fly]                [/fly]

Lisa xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## hellsbells32 (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi Lisa 

Yeah i get where you are coming from re the duvet - dh is at work just now so went to shop - just took over an hour for a 20 min walk   

Katrina - well what can i say.......   oh and

                                you and your dh must be on


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi Girls,

Katrina                     
Fantastic, am sure that your clinic will give you an early scan, well done you and DH.

Helen and Lisa,              
I did enjoy those stories, although Im sure at the time it was not funny.
Glad that you both cheered each other up today.

Well my day was fantastic, cant remember when last I had such a good day.
We did all the work stuff in the am, then in the afternoon we were put into teams and did air rifel shooting, archery, I just loved them.  My team won , and I was place 2nd overall for the indivdual there were 18 of us so I am very chuffed, lost out by 1/2 a point, but what a fab time I had, think I might have found a new hobby, archery, just loved it.  

Anyway back to the grindstone tomorrow, but really enjoyed my day.

Love
Bev


----------



## sa75ah1 (Oct 16, 2007)

Hi Girls,

Was at ACU this afternoon for my first pregnancy scan. They confirmed that it was twins and I will be due around July 15th.
Somehow don't think I'll make Elton John at MacDairmid Park on the 6th July .

Hope everyone else is ok. I think I'm still in shock because when I had my OHSS assessment two weeks ago they said there was only. All my other half could do was laugh 

Take Care Love Sarah xx


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

Hello all

Lisa don't worry about the disciplinary meeting I had one too and I was only off for 5 days and that was when I had a miscarriage!!

Helen you made me nearly wet myself when I thought about your leggys going 100 miles an hour in mid air

Katrina Excellant you must be over the moon!!

Zulu hope you are good

The Other Sarah (sa75ah1) you must be over the moon twins!!! woo hoo you will have double the fun!

2 more shifts and I am off on holiday for 9 days woo hoooooo


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

Sarah wonderful news honey double trouble, double the fun.

Katrina


----------



## hellsbells32 (Oct 9, 2007)

Sarah1 wow congratulations    thats brilliant news have you recovered from the shock yet    Somehow i have a feeling those 2 will be here well before the concert - you may still go (book your babysitter early  )

Sarah 9 days holiday sounds really good (hmmm what am i saying am off now and am really bored) - glad i could make you laugh    I can certainly laugh about it now     dh is calling me a cross between road runner and the coyote!!!!!   he can be such a  

Bev - glad you had a good day at least it breaks up the boredom (just remind me to duck next time im going through inverkeithing   )

katrina have you come back to earth now from     yet

Well think i will have an early night - take care everyone speak soon

Love hx


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

Can anyone help URGENTLY

I'm looking for someone to take part in a debate programme about the use of NHS resources and am looking for the perspective of someone who has had IVF treatment.  Would anyone who might be interested contact us through you?  The programme is in Dundee on Thursday 29th November at 1800 - 1900. 


Please IM asap

Love Kimx x


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi Sarah75,

  , fantastic news, do keep us up todate on how your getting on.  Its so great that we are starting to get BFP's on this thread, give us all hope.

Lv
Bev


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Good Morning girls!!!!!!

Sarah, Congrats on twins!!!!!!!!!!  

Hi Sarah, how are you? Never had one of these meeting things!!! Oh well it has to be done!!! What you doing on your holiday?

Hey Bev, how was the team building? Today im going to write out my xmas cards and start wrapping up my presents!!! That should keep me busy, already hung up the washing and houvered!! Thats today full!!!  , just read your post, wow wish my team dats were like that!!!

Hi Helen, or should i say hop along!!!    hope the ankle is a bit better!! 

Hi Katrina, still on cloud 9?  How are you today?

Hi Lil, how are you?

Hello to everyone else!!!!

TMI coming up, noticied last night that my nipples are huge!!   even dh commented on them!! At least the d a m n pessseries are working!! Nothing much else, still having tummy pain now and again 

Love Lisa xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

Hi ladies very   on here today.

Lisa know what you mean about the big nipples, mine are huge just now and blue veins  

Friday tomorrow      which means last day of holiday and back to work Monday  

But only 3 weeks then off for    

Katrina


----------



## LIL41 (Sep 15, 2007)

Hi Girls

Sorry I haven't been a very good FF lately - too much going on to get my head round just now. 

First of all Sarah, twins, wow, double-trouble right enough - 2 for the price of 1.   Seriously though, I'm delighted for you.   Hope you are keeping well and DH is running around spoiling you.   Take care   

Katrina, well done you on your  .   I'm so happy for you     Don't come back down to earth too soon - enjoy it.   Look forward to hearing about your scan.

Lisa - stay  .   Here's another wee follie dance          .

Bev how are you - getting ready for the family coming.   You must be getting really excited.   It's nice having things like this to look forward to.          

Helen - how's the foot, not too bad I hope.   You'll need to put the figure skating on hold for a while.  

Back at work for me this week - going pretty crap so far, just don't want to be there, but it beats moping around at home.   DH and I hoping to get away for a few days soon.   Had a lot on our plates recently and we really just need some 'us' time to regroup before the next onslaught.   Sorry for sounding so down, but finding it hard to pick myself back up at the moment.

Hi to everyone else.   Hope you're all looking forward to the   and not getting too stressed.

Lots of  

Lil xxx


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

Lil honey dont apologies for not being on, you need time to get yourself back together that is totally understandable, you know we are here if you need us, not just for IF stuff.

Thank you so much yes I am on cloud 9 but I am also trying to be realistic, just cant wait till scan tho its driving me  .

A couple of days away with DH sound just like the medicine you need sweetie, just pamper yourselves rotten.

Katrina


----------



## buster24 (Jul 11, 2005)

hi everyone and a big congratulations on the BFP and the twins    
I had my appointment at the GCRM last night and i was very impressed by them. They never gave me any false hope or oh we can def make this work, but they are going to give me a natural frozen egg transfer if possible. Spoke about loads of stuff, the concerns i had  had drugs amount of drugs everthing, in the end they got Prof flemming to come and speak to me he is a scientists not a DR but god he is well clued up, this is the man who set the IVF protacols for the UK years a ago and they are still being used. 
My feeling in why they are doing well is there scientific view towards it, by the sounds of it its not just oh eggs ready get them in, they want your bloods to be just a the right levels, also i think there lab is state of the art and they feel that the care of the actual embryo plays a  big part also. So i payed for the consultation and for my wee frosties to be moved, and they said i could start in jan but i am thinking along the lines of feb march, as need to get over this fail both physically and mentally. the dr i spoke to was not sure if the embryos could be taken to blast, he said that would be up to the embryologist but it was something he didnt think could happen but was not saying a def no.
So thats me, I am going away to our apartment in tenerife on sun to chill out for a week and hope to come hope my old self, poor husband just not sure what to do for me atthe moment think he will be glad to see the back of me for a week
wishing everyone all the best love K XXXX


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi Girls,

Sorry, have not been able to post since coming back from my away day for work, the phones have been so busy, so Im being made to work for my wage this week    

Sarah and Kartina, you to take good care of yourselves, just imagine this time next year you will be in Toys R Us shopping 

Kim, what a postive meeting for you, and I think time away will defo do you the world of good, hec I could so with a week in the sun.  Am really pleased though that you have some positive feedback too.

Lil, hey we need to to reflect, and time away is good for that.   , we will always be here for you 

Lisa     , sounds like you are keeping nice and busy 
Right I started typing this ages ago, have been really busy, will be back tonight if anyone is around.

Love to everyone,
Bev


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Morning girls!!!

Hi Bev, trying to stay busy, going to Boarders today for a nosey!!! How are you?

Hi Buster, that sounds good from your clinic, sound like they go into it in alot more depth  

Hi Katrina, how are you today, when do you have your first scan?

Hi Lil, you dont need to apologise for not being on FF, everyone needs time away 

Hi Helen, how are you? Is the ankle any better?

Hi Sarah, how is the twin bump coming along?

Hi Sarah, how are you? Is that you off on holiday after today? if so    

Hello to everyone else!!! Hope you all ok!!!!

Well last night had some af pains, achey back and leg pain, so not holding much hope for this working also had a bit of a sore tummy  , so spoke with dh last night and said if this doesnt work then we are going to go away straight after the result, we have or i have decided to spoil ourselves as found out that we have got nhs funding for this cycle so have saved ourselves alot of money, started to look at Gleneagles but even in my book thats too expensieve!!! So looked at Stobo Castle, and will hopefully stay in the Cashmere Suite, its gorg, has anyone ever been there?

Lisa xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Just had a look again at Gleneagles, its actually cheaper going there instead of Stobo i think!!!!!


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

Kim that was a great consultation and at least you got to speak to the main man    very reassuring.

Lisa hope you are taking it easy   I had alot of achy pains in stomach, back and legs  

Zulu glad you enjoyed your day away   to the busy phones, do they not know you have us to speak to   

Scan date is in 27th December @ 2pm  , I have an appointment with my doctor next week as I took my letter in and they were not sure how to deal with me, I will ask him if he can send me to Paisley or the Southern for a 6-7 week scan, so heres hoping.

Katrina


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Hi Katrina,

Think i might have overdone it yesterday, didnt do anything to energetic though just a little bit of cleaning and a run around the shops, trip to the gp for insurance line thats it, then went out for tea aswell, just kept busy all day pain still there this morning but not half as bad  . Hae had n spotting though, god this is only the first week and im already going mad!!!!  

Good luck for your scan     , does your clinic not send you for a scan a 6 weeks? 

Lisa xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

Hi Lisa, I take it not, I am   I will pay if I have 2 GCRM is £100 which will be well worth it tho.

Dont worry about not spotting think thats what you were saying, if you go into the voting thread there are tons of questions and results which might help I looked at these and put my mind at rest.

Katrina


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Hi Katrina, im glad that im not spotting, sorry just had a look at my post, thats awful, must check my spelling before posting!!!! . 

Good luck with your appt, the scan will be worth it     

Lisa xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

Lisa, you are doing fine honey, you really cant wrap yourself up in cotton wool, how cumfy would that be  

just no heavy lifting or overdoing it in general, you will know yourself how much you can do.

Its   here and just cant be bothered going out in that but need to post sil birthday card.

Katrina


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Same here Katrina, raining and dull, its a day to sit on front of the telly and watch films , was going out to Boarders, but cant be bothered, so have just finished watching Speed 2, god its an awful film!!!!

Oh now that would be comfy cotton wool, not to mention cosy!!! Feeling better now.

Lisa xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

HI LIsa I agree spreed 2 is awful, I have just woken up feel asleep, need to go and post card before I miss pick up  .

Have a great weekend everyone.

Katrina


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

Quick questions my hunnie buns. Did any of you receive any info from your hospitals or clinics about what foods you shouldn't eat when receiving IVF? The reason I'm asking is 2 or 3 ppl have mentioned to me now about not eating eggs or mayo etc. 

Sarah xx


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Good Morning Girls

Hi Sarah, the clinic have never said about what food to avoid, i just carried on as normal, but am now more careful during 2ww, think they recommend a healthy diet and little or no alcohol, hope that helps!!! How are you, enjoying being off on holiday, any plans for it? I need to go into town and pick a dress for the xmas nightout, seen a gorg dress in coast, that would do perfectly for a wedding i have next year too. 

Hello to everyone else, hope you have a good weekend!!!!

Lisa xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Treaco (Mar 10, 2005)

Hi Girls

I know I haven't been on much lately but I've been trying to keep up will all your progress. I'm looking to see if you can all do me a favour and vote for Jamie in the huggies competition, I have put the link below and he is on the 2nd row third baby in.

http://www.bounty.com/babyphoto/browse.asp?btysc=2&btyCurrentPage=607#

thanks
Michelle

/links


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Morning Girls,

Sorry have be really busy in the past few days, landed up baby sitting my friends twin girls, she landed up in Hospital so had lots of fun, and Im trying to get my house **** and span for my mom coming, you know what its like Mom's always see what you dont want them to see.

I have also put the Christmas decorations up    I just love Christmas.  Also had to hide all my brother and fam's xmas pressies as she does not know they are coming   .  DH played squash all day so I was up and down to the loft yesterday, slept well last night.

Today Im on cource so will not be playing 

Will do personals tonight, but a big     to Katrina, LIl, Lisa (nice pic), Sarah82, Sarah, Kim and to eveyone else I might have missed, Kizzy and Tracy  

Love
Bev


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

Please help me today!!!!!!

I hate doing the depressed thing but no one understands how I'm feeling including my DP, I have alot of spare time on my hands and not alot of money to do very much!! I'm suppose to be relxing for a week before starting tx but I can't all I keep thinking about is what if the tx doesn't work. Everyone keeps telling me to think positively but I'm finding that really hard after a conversation I had with my DP last week I asked him what happens if TX doesn't work he said don't worry about something that might not be something we even have to worry about, but I said but I need to know if you'll still wanna be with me if the tx doesn't work he said we'll cross that bridge when we come to it!! I keep thinking does that mean he doesn't??

Sorry girls but don't know if it's just cause I'm feeling a bit blue cause AF is due or if I do have something genuine to worry about?

Sarah


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Hi Sarah,

Sorry your feelig so down today, i have had those days, it is hard but try to keep positive, maybe your dp is saying cross that bridge cos he doesnt want to admit that it might not work or he might not want to hurt your feelings, people have probably already siad this but you have your age on your side, think nw give 40-50% chance of success, just based on your age. I think that it's normal to feel like that, esp in the lead up to tx, can you speak to a family member about tx, i find talking to my friends really helps, even though they have not been through tx themselves. 

By looking at your signuture, i can see that you have already been through so much, if your dp stayed with you during those times, im sure that he would stay with you, if the tx didnt work, have you asked him what he meant with that comment, or do you think tha it would lead to an argument?

Love Lisa xxxx


----------



## Tracyxx (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi Girls, how are you all?

We just got back from Paris at the weekend and we had a great time, but i feel like i have missed so much so please excuse my lack of personals but it will take me ages to catch up with you all!!.

Sarah i can empathise with how your feeling as i have been feeling down myself about my tx the last few days and i really don't know why. Before i went away on holiday i was so confident about my tx but over the last few days all my thoughts seem to be negative. I even began questioning whether i should even go ahead with it or not , and thinking lots of stupid thoughts like maybe i just wasn't meant to have another child, and maybe i have left to big a gap between no1 & 2, and could i really cope with a baby again!!. I think myself i have been letting people get into my head as people keep telling me i'm mad trying for no2 now that my daughter is 13 and i should be enjoying life not being tied down to babies!!. But i know in my heart i am just letting other people get to me so i called up the clinic for my appointment dates and i have to go back on the 20th to discuss my 1st FET in January as i have to decide how many embryos i want to defrost and how many to put back, they said they recommend defrosting 5 or 6 then using the best 1 or 2, but i havn't decided yet.

Well i need to run but i will be back on tonight.....xx


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

Thanks Lisa and Tracey

Lisa I bit the bullet and text DP and asked him what he meant, he said if he didn't wanna spend the rest of his life with me he wouldn't be going through all of this with me.  He sent me some really nice text messages telling me he loves me. 

Tracey I'll keep my fingers crossed for you I'm sure what ever you decide will be the best decision xx


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Hi Sarah, thats lovely, i think that its sometimes really hard for men to say things llike that, i had the same when we first found out about nedding tx, i asked dh if he would leave me if tx didnt work, he said that he didnt marry me for a child, married me cos he loves me, oh bless, men can be sweet at times!! 

Just been in the town, had to come back early, feeling dizzy again, been feeling like this since sat. now just lying on the sofa, watching tv and trying to arrange going to the pics with a friend, its hard to find a day tht we can go, plus i need to be back for 10 as have the pessery to do, only a couple more days left of them though!!!

Lisa xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Hello girls,

its a bit quiet on here today!!!!!

How us everyone? 

Well im going mad i passed the peesticks last night and nearly bought one, then got home found the one the clinic gave me and was really tempted to test, its no way near the test date!!!!! Arghhhhh help!!!

Not felt different today,just a bit tired, think it is because i scared mtself stupid watching ghost haunting with radio one, oh my god its scary!!!!

Lisa xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi girls,

Sorry been made to work   very hard these days .

Sarah I hope that you are feeling better today.    this IVF thing can really play mind games, just remember that your DH feels for you and together you both will achieve your goal.

Lisa, no to pee sticks  , can only bring heartache if done to early, trust me dont.  You have been so good, and I just love your picture, each time I type to you I see you in my mind, you are almost there.  

Tracy, am glad that you have made the appointment, which reminds me I was suppose to phone my clinic to tell them I want to FET in January, made note to self to phone tomorrow,  .  You just listen to your heart, do what feels right. 

Katrina and Sarah how are the mommies doing  

Lil as always your in my thoughts too  

Hi to Kim and Kizzy aswell.

My brain is going mad, my Mom arrives on Sunday cant beleive it am soooooo excited  , so have been getting her room ready and also making sure things are nice and clean.  My brother and his clan arrive the following Friday, am so excited, but have to watch my mouth as my Mom does not know they are coming so have to be really careful next week.
Am going to start using ovulation testing kit, to see when I ovulate this next month as my FET will be done on a natural cycle, so got to be orgainsed for January.
Im woffeling on let me go, Lisa you keep away from the pee sticks  

Love
Bev


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Hi Bev,

Ill stay away from the peesticks!!! I finish the pesseries tomorrow, is that right? I go a week without them before testing? 

You must be excited wih your whole family coming over, it will be hard to not mention to your mum about your brother coming over but im sure you ll manage!!! its has flown in!!!!

Good luck with your ovulation kit, and for your FET in Jan, really hope its a great start to the year             

Lisa xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## hellsbells32 (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi All

Sorry havent been on since last week - things have been a bit hectic the last few days.  i have now started a new job (not the one i mentioned last week) i had to go for a second interview and they gave me the job the very next day.  i was really happy - then today the woman i am replacing came and and discretely told me that she hadnt even been told i was replacing her or more to the point that she wasnt doing that job anymore - her/my line manager wasnt told either- hmmm how crap do i feel now   was so happy over the weekend too  

am looking forward to this weekend - am coming back up to scotland for a couple of days - going to see wet wet wet in concert (i know i know  )   so will be really good seeing my friends and family - its weird i have only been away a couple of weeks but i have missed them loads.  

i had letter from ninewells saying i was going back on the waiting list automatically - had resigned myself to not going through it again but this has just thrown everything up in the air again - my head is mince again   

Sorry thats more than enough about me am rabbiting on a wee bit here - just tell me to shut it   

Bev i dont blame you being excited about seeing your mum not long now  

Lisa     they will come around and take them away from you   

Sarah 1982    to you it is a really hard thing to go through and you are right they dont fully understand the emotional strains you go through  

Tracey glad you had a good time in Paris - lucky you.  good luck for fet   

katrina & sarah - how are you both feeling?

Lil, Kim and Kizzy how are you doing? hope you are good  

well feel crap so heading to bed now - oh ankle is a lot better now thanks everyone i am hopeless   (gosh am writing war and peace just now  )

take care and speak to you soon

love hx


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi Helen,

Sorry you feel crap, hope today you are feeling a wee bit better.  Wet x3 sounds great, and am sure seeing friends and family again will warm your heart.

Thats really bad that the lady your replacing did not even know  , dont you feel bad not your fault  

I think that getting the letter from Ninewells is not such a bad thing.  You know how long the waiting list is, and even though you feel indifferant now, you dont know how you will feel in 6 months time, this way it still keeps your options open.

Glad that the ankle is getting better, but Helen you do sound like a tough women , things are not always straight forward especially when living in a new place.

Well gotta go, have a lovely day.

Lv
Bev


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

YEEHA!! Got my AF today never thought I'd ever be happy saying that but it means I am away to embark on my tx now!! I start my nasal spray on Christmas day and then will just have to wait on my date coming through the door for my scan but Lisa I will keep an eye out on the dates incase it doesn't come through!! I feel like I have just a tiny little bit of control again.  

Lisa you stay away from those pee sticks!!!

Helen You aren't to blame about the job not your problem you applied for a job and good for you you got it!! The manager should have not said anything to you and taken it up with her manager. Congratulations on your new job you should still be happy

Bev has your mum arrived yet? 

Sarah and Katrina Hope you both have the feet up and the DP/DH's are running about for you!

Sarah x


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi Sarah,

Brilliant, I know what you mean we spend months crying coz AF comes then the next we are happy  .  Will hopefully be doing my FET in January so might see you up in Dundee.

My Mom arrives on Sunday, only 4 more days to go, cant wait .

Lisa hope you are keeping busy.  

Hi to everyone else.

lv
Bev


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Afternoon Girls!!!

Hi Sarah,    on getting your af!!! Good luck with the spray, after i tok the spray i had to drink something cos of the taste!!!  

Hi Bev, Trying to keep busy, just bought sex an the city dvd season one, so watching that, put up my xmas decs last night  , how are you? Is it the weekend your mum comes? 

Hi Helen, congrats on your new job!!! , i wouldnt feel bad about your new job, they should not have said anything to you , glad the ankle is better!!!!!

Hi Tracey, how are you? Glad you enjoyed your holiday, i love Paris 

Hi Katrina, how are you?

Hi Lil, how are oyu?

Hello to everyone else, hope you are all ok!!!

Nothing new to report, boobs are not sore anymore  , although they are still bigger than normal, i finish the pesseries tonight, so after that its just fingers crossed  .

I have not tested yet will hold out until Mon, as that will be 14 days and see then, although might get af before then   

Love Lisa xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Wasnt going to fone this af anyways but its really annoying me!! have been spotting for 3 days now - usually only do that for one, deffo not af as no pain, really fed up cos think my cycels are knackered up, this is 3rd af after bfn.    

Lisa - not long now, wishing you tons of luck for a bfp


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Hi Girls,

Sorry for the me post, but have just came back from the loo, and found a slightly tinged brown discharge on wiping (sorry tmi), this came after a very sharp pain across my ummy, it took my breath away, really worried now, cos have also finished the pesseries last night , any feedback please


Lisa xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

Have you phoned ACU? don't know what else to say!! 

Sarah xx


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Hi Sarah, 

its stopped now, just the one episode of it, the clinic will be closed now, will phone in morning if it happens again, keep getting sharp paons n my tummy, but they are not af pains, feeling a bit sick have been the past couple of days, but think just now is with worry, dh said there is no point in worrying if it doesnt work then we just do it again. 

Seriously knicker checking now  

Lisa xxxxx

How are you?


----------



## agora (Nov 15, 2006)

Lisa: sounds like implantation to me.  It's a good thing!

Agora x


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Good afternoon!!!

Well brown discharge still there only when i wipe, but having af pains now 

How is everyone else?

Hi Bev, hope you have fun when your family come over is it this weekend?

Hi Sarah, how are you enjoying your holiday?

Hi Katrina, how are you?

Hi Helen, have you settle into your new job?

Hi Agora, how are you? Fingerscrossed its an implantation bleed, but i dont think that it is, roll on next year and next cycle   

Hi Lil, how are you? 

Hello to everyone else!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!111

Love Lisa xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi Lisa,

My fingers are still crossed for you, but if AF does arrive you do have a plan of action and thats alway a good thing to have.

Phoned and Spoke to Ninewells have booked my FET for Jan, my heart was beating so loudly am sure that Anne could hear it, dont know why I was so nervous.

Am like a little girl in a sweetie shop am so excited, spent 1 hour cleaning kitchen cupboards last night, I just know my Mom, she will be checking, she was a Matron so everything needs to be in order    

Lisa what ever the outcome, remember we are all here for you.  Just love the new picture 
Lv
Bev


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Hi Bev,

Think that its over for us, just been to the loo and passed fresh blood and a clot, have phoned the clinnic and informed them, they have said to test on thrus but if the fresh bleeding continues to expect a negative.

Thank you for all the support that you have given me, i would be lost wthout it

Love Lisa xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

Aw Lisa sorry to hear your news sorry I wasn't much help last night!!        Lots of hugs for you xxxx


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Thank you Sarah, you did help last night, now im just dreading telling dh when he gets home. 

Lisa xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

Aww he will understand!!! They do say your first cycle is your experimental one so they can get it right the next time please don't be too hard on yourself!! 
I wish this was an easy process that we are just able to fix by taking a pill !!! 

Sarah xx


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Hi Sarah,

Spoke with dh and will test thurs, he wants to try again asap, so hopefuly at the follow up appt they will discuss the options, think will want to take out this fibroid cos that was mentioned at the baseline scan, then after that we can stat some form of tx, we will have children it will just take longer than normal, even if we adopt which i have alsways wanted to do cos my mum was adopted, so either way we will have children, dh also said that we cant let this ruin our lives as it has taken it over the past few weeks, roll on next thurs then 2008  

Love Lisa xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

No your DH is totally right!! Onwards and upwards!!!!! You have the right attitude I wish I was more like you. 

Has anyone you know had success at Ninewells?


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Hi Sarah, ont get me wrong i am devasted but we need to carry on life goes on as they say, so not holding much hope at all for thurs.

Yeah they have been acouple on here and also dh done a homer for someone at the time they found out they couldnt conceive, that was a couple of years ago and last month they took home their little twins a boy and a girl, also their is someone up on the medical floor that is preg with twins aswell, it does work and think that ninewells is in the top 10 in Britain, they are really good.

You will have a lovely BFP, dont worry hun!!!    

Lots of Love Lisa xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## agora (Nov 15, 2006)

Sorry Lisa  

Agora x


----------



## Aikybeats (Aug 14, 2007)

Hi everyone

Soz not been on for ages, will get reading all your posts later tonight and will get back with personals.

Well, I'm still waiting for AF to arrive after my abandoned IVF.  Had EC on 22nd October and had a slight bleed 2 days after which when I phoned Ninewells they said it wasnt a proper period but just my body getting rid of the OHSS, so still waiting - its a nuisance cos don't know when I'll be starting FET yet.

Anybody know roughly how long it takes for period to come back.  I was very irregular anyway.  

Be back on later tonight.

Love to all.  Aikybeats xxxx


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Hiya Aikybeats,

Im not sure myself, but know that after my miscarrage last year it took quite a while for AF to come back as normal, I think with all the hormnes jumping up an down and the fact that you had OHSS, it might take a wee bit longer, did Ninewells not give you a better indication,  I agree it must be frustrating as Im sure you want to get started with FET.  Sorry I cant give you better advise, but just hope AF arrives soon for you.  Just thinking can you not do Medicated FET then, they normally do this for women who have irregular periods?  Id check with them, but am sure they properly would like you to have a period before.

   
Lv
Bev


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Hi girls, hugs for Lisa, sorry hun    

I got my dates for IVF no. 2 ( eeek!)

prostap jab - 28th Dec
baseline scan - 15th Jan
gonal f 375iu - 17th Jan
first follie scan probably - 25th Jan
EC/ET approc 30th Jan/1st Feb

Here we go again, cant say I'm looking forward to it, cos i hate the thought of failing again, this will be my 6th treatment in total.      

Cant help thinking will it ever be my turn?? Dont want to be the oldest mum in town!!!  

full of the cold today so took the day off work - never off sick so dont feel guilty!!


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

Hey Kizzymouse, We are cycle buddies!!!  We will just need to keep each other going!! And keep the fingers crossed that it is your turn!!! 

Sarah xx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

thanks Saze, I really hope its all of our turns, IF sucks


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Hiya Kizzy,

Whoooooopppiiiiii, your got your dates, Its gotta be our year next year, I too dont want to be the oldest mom in town     .

Hey Sarah, wheres the new piture of the new hair style   

Hiya LIL how you doing   

Lisa hang in there, you have done so well so far,  

Tracy, whats up

Aiky, hope that AF comes real soon, want to have a FET cycle buddy.

Agora, how are your doing when is your scan  

Love to everyone,
Bev


----------



## Aikybeats (Aug 14, 2007)

Hi Zulu

I phoned the Hospital to tell them that AF not arrived.  They are sending me down a pregnancy test to do and Provera tablets to take to bring on AF.  I have to have this period 1st then as I am so irregular they will give me provera to start my next one.  By the looks of things its going to be towards the middle of Feb.

Hi everyone - hope everyone is well.  Love Aikybeats xxx


----------



## x-lyn-x (Sep 26, 2007)

Hi All,

My name is Lynne and i was wondering if i can join this board? I tried to post here before and couldnt work out how to use the site so sorry if im repeat myself  he he .
Here is a little about me...
Im 27 my dh is 46 we have been happily married for 3 and a half years (been together for 10 years). Ive been TTC since just before that. I then found out i was born with one of my tubes completely blocked. Dh has no problems(he has a dd from previous relationship) Ive had 1 IVF cycle which i ended up with 30 eggs and a bad case of OHSS that landed me back in hospital with no fresh transfer. I ended up with 25 frosties of which i only have 4 left with none of my transfers being successful. Im now waiting on more test results on Dhs and my cromazomes (sorry about spelling) but i dont get the results till January, so just trying to pass the time  

I hope to get to know you all soon.

Take Care Lynne x x


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Hi Lynne and Welcome


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

Hello Lynne welcome to the scottish board!! Where are you from? look forward to getting to know you.

sarah


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi Ladies,

Just a quickie from me.
Have been very unwell and landed up in hospital on a drip, am better now and at home.  The whole family has arrrived and am just happy to be feeling better.

HI to everyone and welcome to Lynne.

Lv
Bev


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

aw no Bev !!!! You take care of yourself 

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Hey Bev, 

Just pm'd you and have read your post, i hope that you are feeling better  , hope you have a good rest. Im so sorry,   

Hi to everyone else, hope you are all well!!!!

I got a BFN on thurs and needed a few days to myself, the clinic think that it was a biochem preg. So back on the waiting list which is less than a year for Dundee, so hopefully dont have to wait too long.

Lots of love Lisa xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

hope you are feeling better bev


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi Ladies,

Thanks for all the well wishes, am getting better and almost back to my normal self.

Hope everyone is doing okay.

Lots of love
Bev


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

Hello my lovely Scottish FF.

Sorry been awol, I have taken some time out as just couldnt cope with all the bad news, as I was reading waiting for 1st scan and was sending myself   .

Bev and Lisa I have read both your news and sending you both a  , I am thinking off you both.

Hope everyone else is doing well and getting organised for Xmas.

I had a scan today as I was spotting on Friday, everything is ok and saw a lovely little heartbeat, to go back on the 27th December as was originally organised and should have a better scan then.

Katrina


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

hello ladies!! 

How are you all doing? Just a quick one I have been funded 3 cycles of IVF on NHS after a failed cycle do you go right to the bottom of the waiting list again which can be up to 2 years in my case?? 

sarah x

Hope everyone is well xx


----------



## hellsbells32 (Oct 9, 2007)

Howdy everyone

Sorry i have been neglecting everyone - havent been online for a wee while just been really manic down here.

Thanks for all the comments re the job - things have settled down there now so its much better - the people are really nice.

Lisa am so sorry big hugs to you and your dh     i wish i had been as positive as you.

Kizzy good luck with your treatment - am sure you will be lucky this time.

Bev - are you ok how are you feeling - did they say what it was hope you are feeling better now  

Saze how are you doing - unfort you do go to the bottom of the list every time which sucks.

katrina am so pleased you saw the heartbeat long may it last x

well hello to everyone else (sorry if i have missed you out but will be back on later in the week)

take care everyone 

love helen x


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

i didnt go to the bottom of the waiting list - I'm at glasgow royal


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi girls.

Sarah, I know that at Ninewells we go back to the bottom of the list, thats what happend to us, if you look through all the notes that they send you it does tell you this, but I would check with them.

Hiya Helen, dont worry abt not been on life can be so hectic these days.  Im doing okay, the doctors just said really bad gastric virus, and because ive had malaria before my liver was not a happy organ  .

Katrina, what lovely news, made my day   .  I think that once you do get a BFP its probably good not to read alot on here will make you   .  Do let us know how the next scan goes  

Kizzy not long to go hey  

Hiya Lisa    

Hi to anyone Ive missed.
Lv
Bev


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Hello girlies!!

Hi Zulu, how are you feeling today? 

Hi Sarah, i pm'd you about the waiting list, but for dundee the waiting list is less than a year, you do go back to bottom of the list, hope this helps. 

Hi Helen, how are you hun, sounds like the job is going well. 

Hi Katrina, congrats on the scan!! How are you.

Hi Kizzy, how are you? 

Hello to everyone else. 

Feeling a bit better today, think yesterday was a low day for me, but i do feel a bit better this morning, going to tackle tesco today, wish me luck!! Also this morning got my remonder text from my hairdressers for tomo cant wait to get my hair done, i love getting pampered, then i have my works night out on thurs, so quite a busy week cos fri i will be suffering a hangover no doubt!! 

Lots of love Lisa xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Aikybeats (Aug 14, 2007)

Hi everyone

Soz not been on again for bit.  Hope everyone is well.

Bev – how you feeling now?

Kizzy – good luck

Hi to everyone else – will get to know you soon now that I am back on.

Well Bev looks like we will be FET cycle buddies.

Spoke to Ninewells who are sending me down Provera to take at start of January and to start my injections on day 2 of bleeding.  Bit quicker than I thought which is great news.

Have you got a date for yours yet?

I hope everyone has a great xmas and speak soon?

Love aikybeats xxxxx


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi Aiky,

Everyday Im feeling better thanks.
Well Im doing natural cycle, so my AF is due 30th of Dec, then have to do ovulation testing from day 10, then once I have my LH surge I phone them and 4 days later we do transfer.  The only thing is that I dont want a surge on a Wednesday coz then sunday is the 4th day and they are closed, so its fingers crossed.
I assume that your doing a medicated cycle.  We will definatly be cycle buddies, I must admit I did find my FET earlier this year alot less stressful, and am sure you will too.
Take care
Lv
Bev


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi Ladies,

Things have been quite, bet you are all out Xmas shopping.

Well I thought I was getting better only now to have the flu  , so am hoping that next week I will have a week free of sickness.  Am getting there lost my voice for a day and now its sounding pretty husky  

Anyway lets not dwell on sickness  

I just wanted to wish you of you a lovely Christmas and a Happy New year with lots of surprises and good-luck to (think we need it at times hey)

To the Mommies, just imagine this time next year you will be getting the babies first Christmas out fit out, how lovely.

I hope that    Santa is good to all of you.

Thanks you also for all the support that you have all given me, without it I think I might have been taken away in one of those white jackets , seriously FF has kept me sane and motivated.

Happy Christmas    to you all.
Lots of Love
Bev


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

[fly]MERRY CHRISTMAS AND A HAPPY NEW YEAR[/fly]

Love Katrina


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Hi Girls,

Wish you a very merry xmas and a happy new year!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

[fly]        [/fly]

Lots of Love Lisa xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Aikybeats (Aug 14, 2007)

Wishing everyone a very merry xmas tomorrow.  Hope you all have a lovely day.  Love aikybeats xxxx


----------



## gayl (Dec 16, 2007)

Aha!  I have found Scottish Girls - don't know how I missed it.

I'm new to the board and have found it a godsend.  I'm 38, DH 37, TTC over 10 years.  I have stage 4 endo (well I did at diagnosis about 6 years ago). On 1st IVF at Ninewells.  ET was Wednesday.  I'm sore, but not finding it as emotional as I thought I would - I'm a horror with PMT!     all in a few minutes!

Anyway, I wish you all a very merry Christmas for tomorrow.

Gayl xxx


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

gayl welcome honey you have found the right place, I hope santa brings you a BFP honey.

It will pick up here soon just abit quite with the holidays, just keep postsing and someone will get back to you with any support you need.

Katrina


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

Hello Merry Christmas everyone!! Well I have started my nasal spray and didn't think the emotions would be effected as quickly but could cry at the drop of the hat but not in an angry way! 
I hope everyone had a fantastic day!!!! Roll on 2008 it's the scottish girls YEAR !!!!!!!!! 

Sarah x


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi Ladies,

Welcome Gayl, you have found the best place for support and encouragement.
Like Katrina says, its a bit quite now, but soon we will all be back in the swing of things.

Sarah, you have started the sniffing, remember to drink at least 2L of water a day, as the spray can give you a nasty headache.  

Hi to everyone elso too.  Hope Santa spoilt all of you.

Katrina good-luck for the scan on the 27th know the feeling.

Love to your all
Bev


----------



## Tracyxx (Jul 27, 2007)

_MERRY CHRISTMAS!!

Hi Girls,

Sorry i have been AWOL for a while but i have been so busy over christmas!!

Anyway things not going great for me this month, i was all set to arrange my 1st FET as soon as A/F showed up, but she came on Sunday so i phoned the clinic only to be told that it couldn't go ahead this month as i would need bloods done on day 10 which would be the 1st January and they are closed so now i have to wait until my next cycle at the end of January!!.

I was quite upset at first but now i am just looking at it as a good thing as i can get the stress of christmas and the new year over with first before starting my cycle!!.

Well i better go as i still have relatives staying with me and they are beginning to wonder where i am!!

Speak to you all soon
Tracyxx

Ps: Gayl welcome to the Scottish Girls, i also have severe Endo which was diagnosed 14 yrs ago so you have came to the right place...... I look forward to speaking to you more when the madness of christmas is over!!    _


----------



## x-lyn-x (Sep 26, 2007)

Hi Girls,
          Hope everyone is well. Sorry ive not been on its been a bit mad with Christmas lol. I live in sunny (he he) Greenock but im attending GRI for my treatment. Im back for my cromasome (dont know how to spell that but i did ma best lol) test results on january 8th to see if they can find out why all my transfers have failled so just playin the waitin game again  lol. Ill let you all know how i get on.
I hope you r feeling better Bev!
Take care everyone!!
Hi Gayl and welcome!
I cant wait to get to know you all!!
Merry Christmas and Happy New Year!
Luv Lynne x


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Hi Girls

thats me officially down regging now - eeek!   

Saze, whens your baseline scan?

Mine's is 15th Jan - so not too far away  

Happy New Year everyone - hope 2008 is OUR year!!


----------



## gayl (Dec 16, 2007)

Thanks for all your welcomes.  I am truly taking it easy - my DH has been waiting on me hand and foot!  Bless him.  I've still got some discomfort/pain/swelling, but overal feel okay.  On the positive side I have no blood whatsoever.  The main thing I don't like are the pessaries - can't wait until I finish them.

How was everyone's Christmas?  Was Santa good to you?

Oh Sarah, the sniffing seems such a long time ago to me.  I had to set an alarm on my mobile to ensure that I remembered to do it!  I'm now doing the same with the pessaries.

15th Jan will be here before you know it and I'll know by then if I'm pregnant.  Gosh, it's all so up in the air!

Gayl xxx


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

Hello ladies, hope you all had a fab christmas.

Had my scan yesterday and all was well it was 18.6mm so I am 8 weeks and 5 days today, Dr was very reassuring, it was the young male Dr dont know his name but he is very nice and quite funny, shouldn't be thinking about that tho when legs are in stirups and I am naked from the waste down   what would DH think  .  Thats me now signed off from the GRI and will be attending RAH in paisley.

Lynne I lived in Gourock for 9 1/2 years, my DH is from Greenock and I work in the lovely Port Glasgow  .

2008 is going to be a bumper year with lots of BFP's on this board



Katrina


----------



## gayl (Dec 16, 2007)

Hey Katrina

Love what you said about the young, male Dr! lol!  Is he attractive too?  

8 weeks, huh?  Lucky you.  I hope it all goes well and all stays healthy and perfect for you.

Gayl xxx


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

kizzymouse said:


> Hi Girls
> 
> thats me officially down regging now - eeek!
> 
> ...


My baseline scan is on the 10th ahhhhhhh all so scary!!

I to am setting my alarm on my phone Gayl.

My mood swings are well and truely in full swing!!

So if my baseline scan is on the 10th will someone work out for me when EC will be I'm crap with all this 

sarah xx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

EC depends on how long your follies take to grow!

My clinic have you inject drugs for 9 days and then go in for a scan, then inject for a few more days if you arent ready, EC normally about 2 weeks after you start drugs.  

But it depends how you respond, which drugs are you taking?
I will be on gonal f again but this time 375 iu instead of 225iu as I didnt get many eggies last time


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi Girls,

Just lost a my post, will do it again tommorrow.

Fantastic news Katrina,

Welcome Lynne.

Back tommorrow with my news.
Love
Bev


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

Bev

You cant do that leave us hanging   we are now in suspense

Katrina


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi Girls,

    Katrina my news is nothing exciting sorry  

Im a bit mad  the  has arrived early so thats my FET in Jan gone, Ninewells are closed for two weeks in the beginning of Jan so my days will fall when they are closed, if AF arrived when she should have I would have just made it, same thing happened to me last time I FET'ed.  But then whilst Im typing this maybe its a good thing, especially with me been so unwell in the last two weeks, have been on antibiotics for the last week for my chest, so maybe (just maybe) its better that I wait until Im healthy, please tell me this is a good thing, Im really disappointed but I basically knew that deep down I should wait until Im 100% healthy, and suppose with AF turning up early the decesion is made, just wish something or someone could cut me some slack.  Got the feeling Im feeling sorry for myself  

Anyway me post finished, see Katrina its not exciting news  

My family are all still here which has been really great, although I could not do alot with them as Ive just been to ill.    My brother and his family leave on Monday, so I suppose its gonna be    .

So Tracy guess its you and I in FEB for FET  , your doggie is so cute 

Kizzy how you feeling

Sarah hows the sniffing going, not long until your baseline scan, where's the new picture 

Lisa, have been thinking of you hope that you and DH are doing okay 

Lil, also been thinking of you and DH, hope you are also doing okay 

Hi to Lynne and Gayl.

who've I missed sorry if I have.

Love
Bev


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

Hey Bev, who told you Ninewells closed for 2 weeks in January??!! ACU open again on 2nd or is that still too late? Keep the chin up xx

Lisa not heard from you in a while hope everything is ok and you and DH have had a good christmas

How is everyone else this board is slipping down the rankings  

Speak to you all soon hopefully xx


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Hiya Sarah,

They are open for scans but not for EC or FET, doing work in the theaters, they often do this, spoke to Anne.

Love
Bev


----------



## Tracyxx (Jul 27, 2007)

*Hi Girls, How are we all today...?

Bev, i know exactly how you are feeling...... . I have got a very regular cycle (normally) so they said i would be fine for my FET this month but then my stupid a/f shows up 3 days early and ruins everything!!. But i am a great believer in the saying "Everything happens for a reason" so i think we just wern't meant to have our treatment in January. Like you my health hasn't been 100% over the last few weeks so i am actually starting to think that waiting until next month is actually a good thing. When is your a/f due again?, mine is on the 19th Jan so my day 10 bloods should be around the 29th, i just hope the old witch doesn't come early as the 27th/28th is a weekend which means my treament would be cancelled again!!.... 

Well i stepped on my scales today and almost gave myself a heart attack i have gained soooooo much over christmas!!, so as of Thursday the 3rd it is DIET DIET DIET for me with a bit of exercise thrown in for good measure. I have chosen Thursday as my weightwatchers class starts up again next thursday so it gives me a head start to loss some of my christmas weight before facing my leader , and if i start again this week then i will have 4 weeks before my treatment starts.

What have you all got planned for New Years Eve?, i have invited some family round so i'm just putting on some food & drink and having a quiet family night in because i don't drink at all and none of my family are really big drinkers so we prefer just to stay in.

Well better run i have been out all day so havn't even started my housework yet!!, lol.
Speak to you all soon
Tracyxx
 *


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

for Tracy and Bev, you are probably right its not meant to be yet, and time will fly by cant believe I've started 2nd ivf already!!

No side effects from prostap ....YET!!   

I'm having a big night out tomorrow and thats my last night out drinking!!  

Happy New Year to you all, hope 2008 is OUR year


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Hi Girls!!!

Hope everyone had a good xmas, i was very spoiled this year!!!! 

Hi Kizzy and Sarah, how is the d/r going? Hope its not too bad!! 

Hi Bev,  sorry to hear about af turning up early  , mine does that too, just when you need it to turn up on the right date. Hope you are feeling better now 

Hi Katrina, how are you? 

Hi Tracey, how are you, know what you mean about weight, im defo on a diet as of Jan!!! 

Hi Gayl, how are you? 

Hi to everyone else, hopw you are all well, and hope everyone has a great hogmany tomo!! 

Well im back to work tomo, cant wait  Was looking forward to it, then last night foiund out that one of dh's friends gf is now pregnant, they have only been together for about a year, to say both of us were shocked is an understatement, cant stop thinking it should be us that are telling people, sorry if i sound selfish, i dont mean too, just cant help feeling that it should be us for once. 

Well enough about that, my new year plan is to get a new job, will start looking tomo, wish me luck!!

Lots of love Lisa xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

Hello everyone, 

Kizzy are you crying alot? cause I am !!!! damn hormones!

Bev I didn't realise they would close for anything it's a disappoint but I am totally for the everything for a reason thing!

Katrina how is the bump growing?

Gayl I think we might bump into each other at the good old Ninewells in the new year!

Lisa I hope you get on ok back at work! I am in tomorrow on an early! I know what you mean about friends it's all doing my head in everyone getting married or having babies that have been together 5 mins!
Well tonight my friend that is my real life tx buddy (other than my cyber ones   ) she is a month ahead of me in tx got a BFP!! I'm very happy for her but I feel that is I get a BFN will be even more horrendous for me.  

Sarah xx


----------



## Tracyxx (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi Sarah,

I know exactly how you feel as my SIL just told me that her and her new o/h are going to start trying for a baby soon, i really hope they are successful as she has been through a lot in previous relationships and deserves some happiness but deep down i really hope i get a BFP first otherwise i think being around her could be really difficult!!

Tracyxx


----------



## LIL41 (Sep 15, 2007)

Hi Girls

I'm so sorry I've been AWOL for so long - just had to have a break I guess.  Don't know that it's done me any good though.  I shouldn't complain, there are people out there who are worse of than me.

Christmas day was a mixed bag.  AF arrived (over a week late and it's never late), my first since my failed cycle.  It was such a relief in the end (I don't think my clothes were going to stretch any further.  Had a lovely day with friends and family, quiet but lovely.  Then had the major breakdown that night, OMG you should have seen my puffy eyes the next day.  Still it's good to get it out.

Not planning anything too hectic for New Year and after than it's the major healthfest (well hopefully anyway).  Need to shift the pounds I've put on since IVF and really need to give my liver a rest.  I'm really looking forward to saying goodbye to this year - the last half had been a really pisser for us, not just because of the IVF, but a whole load of other crap too.  Next year's going to be different!!!!!!!  Got our next appt on 08/01/08 for a chat about frozen cycle.  We only have 1 frostie but it's still a chance.  Fingers crossed.

Sorry I haven't done any personals, I've kinda lost track a bit, but I'll catch up again.  I may not be on so much but I will be thinking about each and every one of you and sending you all my love.  Hope you all have a lovely New Year.  2008 is going to be the year that changes direction for us all.

Lots of  

Lil xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Hi Lil nice to see you back, good luck with your frostie  

Saze I havent had any symptoms yet - yee hah!  

Happy New Year to you all


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

[fly]HAPPY NEW YEAR HAPPY NEW YEAR[/fly]

Lots of love
Bev


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

HAPPY NEW YEAR LADIES!! Well I lasted until 1.30 sober in a pub last night I thought that was pretty good going considering I started AF and it's mega mega heavy!! (TMI sorry) NO ONE WARNED ME ABOUT THE AF!!!! 
This is our year ladies!!!!!!!!! BRING IT ON!!!

sarah xx


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Hey Sarah,

Sorry did not warn you abt AF been a bit hell   , but thats a good sign, just think of it as a good clear out and you getting ready for our embies.

Love
Bev


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

Bev I'm glad I can count on you to put a good spin on it cause you are soooo right it is hell   

I've sent my DP off to the inlaws by himself cause I can't be bothered talking to anyone or being in anyone elses house when my AF like this! 

I was brave........NOT and left a note on my Bosses desk tell her I want to use the rest of my public holidays and Annuals leaves from the day of my egg collection as I work on an orthopaedic ward which is mega heavy on the manual handling and was advised to take 2ww off the docs said she would sign me off so I have given my boss a choise basically but either way I'm off   

sarah xx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

oooops i forgot to tell you about AF too sorry saze  

It is evil - mine will come this weekend!


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

I am as crabbit as hell today soooooooooooooo fed up and I have to go down to my mum's put a painted smile on and pretend everything is fine as my sisters will be there and the 2 of them don't want to know anything that is going on they are my older sisters and for some reason rather than being supportive they change the subject when I talk about it! 

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Feel a bit crabby myself today!!!     

I'm having a cosy day indoors! going to watch Mighty Boosh dvds I got for xmas that'll make me smile!

Its just the hormones luv it'll pass


----------



## gayl (Dec 16, 2007)

A happy new year to one and all!

So, Sarah, your baseline scan is a week tomorow.  I hope that all is well with it.  How often are you sniffing?  Are you two twice a day or one four times a day?  The info I had from Ninewells had said the former, but when I went for the baseline scan they said it should have been the latter and that there should have been a slip with the spray from ninewells saying that.  My lining was too thick, so they gave some tablets to bring on AF (OMG how painful that one was) and, luckily, my next baseline scan (thursday) was perfect.  I then started on injections for 8 days, then I was back in for a scan on the ninth day (friday), which was as it should be.  EC was on Monday and ET on Wednesday.  I don't know if they all work like that at Ninewells, but that's how I was.  If yours goes that way and your baseline scan on 10th is fine, your EC would be 21st.  I was given a test date was 17 days after ET, which is this Saturday.

It's a shame about your sisters - do they have kids?  If so, it may be that they feel a wee bit guilty about it.  My sister-in-law is obsessed - I think she'll be more pleased than I will be if I'm pregnant!  She seems to know way more about it than I do too, as she watches anything and everything medical on TV.  Bless her.

I've had no bleeding or spotting and I'm soooo tempted to test, even though I'm only three days away from test day!  I had cramps in my tummy yesterday evening and I was a wee bit concerned - turned out that it was more a case of the runs!!!      Feeling okay today.  Tummy is still swollen and achy, but that's been the case since EC, with sharper pains on and off.

Roll on Saturday!


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

hello Gayl, I am spraying once 4 times a day but I double checked this was correct with ninewells because my friend was told the same as you but that was because she had PCOS is that the same as you?
Thanks for working out my dates cause that is what I got but wasn't sure if that would be right or not how exciting!!!   

You stay away from the pee sticks or you will get a visit from the  

Are you in Dundee yourself then?

Kizzymouse - it better hurry up and pass or I will be getting locked up  

sarah xx


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

HI Girls,

I hope you all had a good new year!!! 

Well, went back to work on Mon, and am hating it, the ward is closed due to the vomiting bug, so i was moved to 2 different wards!!! It was not good, managed to work on my ward today so that was fine, but defo need a new job this year!!!

Hi Gayl, how ae you, good luck for testing!!   

Hi Sarah, sorry i never told you about the af, its awful , i was so sore with it!!! How are you getting on?

Hi Bev, how are you? Have you got a date for starting again? 

Hi Lil, nice to see you back, i felt awful on new years too, still feel like it shouldn't be this way, think that its actually sinking in now, plus due af this week so that doesn't help. Hope you feel better soon.

Hi Tracy, how are you?

Hi Kizzy, how is d/r going?

Hi to everyone else, hope you are all well.

As i said im due af this week, but for the last 1 and half weeks, been having bleeding on and off, not sore and the blood is old, sory tmi!!!!has anyone had this, after tx?

Lots of Love Lisa xxxx


----------



## gayl (Dec 16, 2007)

Sarah, it wasn't due to PCOS, but old information, which hadn't been updated.  Hope your baseline scan is fine, as the AF I had with the tablets that made me bleed was horrific.  I'm not in Dundee, but Perth.  Family is from Dundee though, although my brother is now in Warrington and my dad is in Carnoustie.

Hi Lisa - I'm not too bad, just impatient!  Two days to test day!  I wish it'd hurry!

Gayl xxx


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

Gayl you have got me worried now, hope my scan is ok

Lisa I'm getting on ok just feeling a bit low in mood but I know it's not me so I will just need to get on with it, what did you spray 4 x a day or 2x a day with 2 sprays?

Anyone else that attended Ninewells can you tell me what you sprayed 4 x a day once or 2x a day 2 sprays 

sarah


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi Girls,

Gayl, not long to go before your test   , hang in there.

Sarah, in both my cycles I sniffed morning and night one sniff in each nostril, if that helps, what spray are your using, mine was Synaeral (spelling )

Lisa, am doing fine and I think am better, am still quite dissappointed with not doing my FET now, but I do think that I must be 100% healthy, so its probably gonna be the first week of FEB.  In the meantime I think DH and I will have to  the old fashioned way   , bearing in mind Ive been sick for almost 4 weeks think DH is keen, and my Mom leaves   on Sunday so good timings    

Lil, hows it going, Im sure that 2008 will be a much better year for you and what ever happens we are all here for you 

Katrina, hows Mom 

Kizzy, hows the DR going, hope that you are feeling okay, nice to hear from you too.

Tracy, my FET buddy, hope the WW goes well, I lost 22pounds in 2005 and have managed to keep at my goal weight, even after 2 IVF's.  I just keep to the rules and now and then cheat, but I do still try, so go for it.

Hiya Lynne how are your doing 

           
yip you guessed it its been snowing on and off all morning and I just love it, mind you so is my mom shes never seen snow falling, awwwww.

Love
Bev


----------



## gayl (Dec 16, 2007)

Sarah, don't worry - you are doing exactly what I _should_ have been doing, so you'll be fine. Apparently it used to be 2 sprays twice a day, but they had changed it to one four times a day - I still had the old paperwork. So, don't worry, as I say, you'll be fine.

I want to test now!!!!

Gxxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

saze1982 said:


> Anyone else that attended Ninewells can you tell me what you sprayed 4 x a day once or 2x a day 2 sprays
> 
> sarah


Hi

I'm not at Ninewells but if you're unsure then I would contact your clinic as they are the experts and that's what they're there for 

The dose can vary slightly between women and it will depend on what your consultant feels is correct for YOU.

I've been prescribed Synarel for my previous IVFs and have 2 sniffs in the morning and 2 in the evening (one each nostril) when downregging and then when stimming I have one sniff morning and night (alternate nostrils).

I'm sure everything is ok but personally I would double check anything with your clinic if you're not entirely sure as just because one person may be prescribed one way, doesn't necessarily mean that's the way you've been prescribed.

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

I phoned Ninewells and they tell me I am doing it the way I should be phewwwwww!!   I am suppose to be taking 4 times per day one spray!


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Hi Girls, te yetr

How is everyone today? Cant believe that its snowing!!! i love the snow!!

Hi Sarah, glad youg ot that sorted out, i sniffed 4 times a day, have you got used to the taste yet!!!

Hi Gayl, step away from the peesticks!!!    !!!

Hi Bev, glad your feeling better, Feb not that long away, and your right its best to be 100% healthy, good luck!!    

Hki to everyone lese, hope you are well, im knackered never slept much last night, kept waking up feeling eally sick, hope im not getting that bug thats going round  , feeling better now, think ill have a sleep later on, oh thats lazy, better not ill keep myself busy 

Lots of Love Lisa xxx


----------



## gayl (Dec 16, 2007)

Sarah, glad you've put your mind at ease.  Keep going!

Lisa, I haven't touched the peesticks yet.  I reckon I'll make it until tomorrow, although I was soooooo tempted to this morning.

I've still no bleeding.  If I'm not pregnant, my DH is under instruction to get me some black cohosh tomorrow, as I've found it a miracle for my endometriosis.  If I am...

Gayl xxx


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

Gayl goodluck for tomorrow leave a message on here ASAP tomorrow !!     

sarah xx


----------



## LIL41 (Sep 15, 2007)

Hi Girls and a Happy New Year to you all.

Where has all the snow gone?  Does anybody still have any?  I just love the snow.

Bev, I hope you're feeling much better now after your illness, and Christmas and New Year helped you recharge your batteries.  Bet you had such a good time with all your family round about you.  Where exactly are you from?  You have your FET in Feb - I may be in the same boat at the same time.  Will hopefully find out more next week.  My last visit to clinic (test day) was a bit vague and I don't know how much info I retained, but they seemed to think Feb would be time to try FET.

Lisa I was so sorry to read your news hun, but you've been so positive since then.  Hope you stay away from the D&V bug - they tell me it's a really nasty one.  Have you any idea what the next step in your treatment is and when it might happyen?  I have an appointment for Tues to have a chat about FET.  I have to say I'm not too hopeful at the moment as we only have 1 frostie and it's a big ask for it to come thru unscathed.  Still miracles happen.

Well Gayl, today's the day.  I've got everything crossed that you're going to give us some really good news.  Best of luck hun.

Sarah, you've had a real rollercoaster downreggin.  Hope things are easing off for you.  I must have been lucky, didn't have too many probs, but then again I wasn't sniffin.  Hopefully it will get better soon.

Kizzy, hope the downreggin's going OK for you.  Take it easy and chill out with the DVDs.

Tracy, how's WW going.  I always swear by WW.  Got rid of all my excess baggage in the past with it.  Need to get the books out again and try and shed the weight I put on after my treatment and over the festive.  I try to look at it as a healthy eating plan and not a diet.  Got about 9/10 lbs to lose (not too much I know but it's always the last 6/7lbs that are the worst).  

Katrina and Sarah - don't see any recent news from either of you.  Hope our 2 mums and their bumps are doing well.

Lots of  

Lil xxx


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi Girls,

Just a quick post.  Any news Gayl     

Hi to everyone will be back later.
Love
Bev


----------



## gayl (Dec 16, 2007)

No, our snow has all gone too.  

Well, I couldn't sleep.  I needed to pee, but was worried that I wouldn't be able to go in the morning if I did.    Anyway, I eventually looked at the time and it was 6:50am, so I decided to do it, so I could get back to bed and sleep.  Guess what - after the result I couldn't sleep!  It was a  !!!!!  The live came up almost straight away and it was very bold.  I know it's still early days and everything can still go wrong, but I'm at the end of the first stage.

My dad and my brother (and his family) are over the moon.  Can't get through to DH dad or brother yet. My niece was in tears, she's so happy.  Bless.

Gayl xxx


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Hiya Gayl

            

Congratulations fantastic news.  I had a feeling it was gonna be a BFP, as I know with Ninewells how long they make us wait to test, you had all the signs that things were gonna be fine.

Lots of love
Bev


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Huge congrats Gayl!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!         !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Hi Lil, im fine thanks, managed to stay away from the bug, thank god, now on holiday although going to do overtime, need the money have a holiday to pay for!!!!Im still waitig for my follow up appt at ninewells , but im back on the waiting list now, so back to just waiting, trying to plan tings to take away the time, so have just planned a holiday to go to Las vegas, San Fransico and LA!!! We are going in May cant wait, diet has now started. Good luck for tue, i really hope everything goes well, will they give you a date for FET then? 

Hi Bev, how are you? 

Hi Sarah, how are you, when is your scan? 

Hi to everyone else, hop you are all well, its so cold today, so i just bought some more Taggart dvds, think im going to watch them today, dh is at the football, so have the house to myself. 

Lots of Love Lisa xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

congrats Gayl, wonderful start to 2008!!!


----------



## whippet (Dec 29, 2007)

hi new to site. Starting tretment at GCRM as dont fit nhs criteria (I have son to previous relationship).
Look forward to hearing from you all soon


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Hi Whippet,

Welcome to this thread!!! Have you got a date to start? What tx are you having, sorry for being nosey.

My name is Lisa, and have just finished my first icsi cycle, sadly i got a negative, so im back on the waiting list for next cycle.

I have blew you some bubbles to get you started!!

Love Lisa xxx


----------



## whippet (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi Lisa
Down regulation is Jan 21 then feb 6 for 300 menopur twice daily first 2 days then daily. Sorry to hear abour you are you planning a second go x


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

HI Whippet,

Yeah planning on going again, the waiting list is less than a year and last time only waited a few months before starting, so hope fully it won be too long, fingers crossed 

Good luck for starting tx, thats not long   , are you taking the nasal spray to d/r or injections? "I had the spray, which wasn't too bad once you got used to the taste of it. 

Love Lisa xx


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

Hello my lovely ladies, I am here and reading just not posting as trying to keep myself from going  .

Gayl     I am so pleased for you.

There is going to be a bumper year of BFP on here.

I am doing fine, I am 10 weeks tomorrow, and you wont believe my bump none of my jeans or trousers fit, lucky when I went back to work on Thursday I found an old pair of size 12 trousers in my cupboard they should do me a couple of weeks.  I dont have much more symptons tho only sore nipples and eating like a horse, no wonder clothes dont fit  .

Good luck to everyone D/R.

Love Trina


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

Gayl     really pleased for you I am feeling the pressure now for my tx being successful lol

Hello everyone this is just a quick one just wanted to hear if gayl got her BFP!! 

I have my scan on Thursday 10th I hope I have DR properly 

sarah xx


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Hiya Ladies,

Welcome Whippet, good-luck with your treatment, you will get lots of support and advice here, before you know it you will be DR and on the rollercoster ride.

Lil, Im doing fine, nice to hear from you again too.  FET is such a gamble, load of ladies have got BFP from FET's, and even though you only have the 1 its only takes 1, you just never know, go for it, if the embryo was good enough to freeze then theres a good chance it will develope.  But on the other had you have to be realistic to.  As with TX FET does have its ups and downs and can be stressful to but... not as stressfull as a full cycle.  Just see how your appointment goes.  

Lisa, I can picture the sight, stretched out on the sofa, totally relaxed house to yourself, cant wait to have my house to myself again. Dont hold your breath waiting for your follow up appointment, after my last FET they told me it take 8 weeks for a appointment, which I think is bad, this time told then not to bother I'll be back for FET thanks   , by the way hows the HOF    
Your holiday sounds fabi, USA would love to go there, just what the doctor ordered  .

Katrina, 10 weeks already wow how time had gone, when's your next scan  .

Sarah, how is our other Mom doing well I hope 

Sarah82, how's DR going, hope that you are feeling okay and not long until your scan now, you'll see once you have had your scan things will go so quickly.

Kizzy, how's your DR going to, hope that you are doing okay to 

Tracy, thinking of you too 

Hey Helen, how are your doing down South, hope you are okay too 

Aiky, think well be FET in FEB together too  

Hiya Lynne how's your weekend going

Love
Bev


----------



## LIL41 (Sep 15, 2007)

Hi Girls

Just a quick visit to say congratulations Gayl, what a wonderful start to 2008.  I hope this is going to be a bumper year for us all.

Hi Whippet and welcome to the thread.  The girls are fab here, I know I would have been lost without them during my treatment.  I'm like you and don't fit NHS criteria too, but I'm at the Nuffield in Glasgow.  I've heard some good reports about GCRM.  I have to say my experience, although unsuccessful, was a good one compared to some.  I really felt I had some control over my treatment and was given pretty straightforward and unconflicting advice.  Hope all goes well for you.

Lots of  

Lil xxx


----------



## gayl (Dec 16, 2007)

Sarah, I may see you at Ninewells. My scan is on 23 Jan, when I'll be just over 7 weeks, if all is well. If your scan is fine on Thursday and your timings are the same as mine, you'll be in for your ET on 23rd! If it is, you'll have to let me know the time. It'll probably be morning though and I'm afternoon.

Trina, when did you start to show? My tummy hasn't gone down since the EC, but it now seems to be getting bigger. My DH says that I _look_ pregnant! I'm apparently 5 weeks.

Whippet, a belated welcome to this place. It's so friendly and helpful, I love it! I think I'd have been lost without it. It certainly helps prevent worry.

Thanks to you all for your kind congratulations. I still can't believe it! Just hope all stays well. But, whatever will be, will be!

Gayl xxx


----------



## Aikybeats (Aug 14, 2007)

Hi everyone

Sorry I’ve not been on for a while but had a bit of a break.

Gayl – Welcome and a big congratulations – well done.

Tracey/Bev – Hi – sorry to hear bout you not being able to start but as they say – good things come to those who wait!!  Wont be long – hope your feeling bit better.

Kizzymouse – Hi again and goodluck

Hi to everyone else.  Will need to do lots of reading to catch up on whats been going on.

Ready to start medicated FET. I started my Provera tablets on 3rd and take last one today.  AF should arrive any time between tomorrow and 10 days, then am on Buserlin injections on day 2 of bleed.

Hope everyone had a nice xmas and am sure that 2008 has got to be the year for us.

Snow here again today – plus DP has got man flu!!!!

Speak soon.  Love Aikybeats


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

good luck for fet Aiky beats.

My AF arrived yesterday and has been quite evil!   

Never mind, will be starting stimms next week -eeek! 

How's everyone today?


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

Hello All, Downregging has been hard the past couple of days I've been very low in mood crying alot and been getting very sore heads that's what I get for saying that I haven't been too bad apart from hot flushes and mood swings! I was sobbing on the phone to my mum for half an hour last night saying how lonely    I think that I can officially say that the drugs are working  

I just wanted for you all to know even tho DP is getting the poopy end of my mood swings and is seeing me suffering with migraines and hot flushes oh and lets not forget the night SWEATS   He thinks he is hard done by because I asked him if he would produce his little swimmers in the room in the hospital rather than at home. MEN!!!!! grrr  

Gayl - I'm on count down now until Wednesday I am just excited to be getting to the next step! 

Kizzymouse how are you getting on ? I bet you aren't having any symptoms you lucky thing!  

Bev - The time has passed so quickly from me even getting my letter in the middle of October to tell me that we had reached the top of the waiting list and not I have my baseline scan and whoever told me that this was a rollercoaster of a ride was talking absolute.................SENSE! I've never felt so many emotions in a day in all my puff.  

Whippet welcome to FF and the scottish girls this board is my life line and hopefully I can support you like these girls have for me!! xx  
e
Aikybeats - No snow here today, I hope you are feeling ok and your AF arrives when you want it to.  When will your ET be?

Lisa - How is being back at work? My ward was being on the verge of being closed to a C-Diff outbreak and have to add these are all boarders who have come down from other wards! Not nice when you aren't feeling to hot yourself and you have poopy bums to clean  

Trina - How is your bump coming along? You will just need to treat yourself to a new maternity wardrobe.  

Lil - What is happening with you at the mo?  

I hope I haven't missed anyone out that is one on here at the mo but you'll forgive me if I have as drugs definately effecting my short term memory.  

Sarah xxx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Saze you are so good at writing long posts!

I havent had any hot flushes or any symptoms really - I did last 5 times though. Maybe my body has got used to all the drugs now!   Maybe I'm going to get a break this time finally!

Worked out my test date could be 14th Feb, thats our anniversary, 5 years since our first date - hope its lucky!!


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

Aww kizzymouse I only good at writing them today cause I am in the mood just now  

Getting bad headache again, how nice is that ! Valentines day!!    That has to be a good sign ! xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi Girls,

Just wanted to say HI, am very busy at work, so gotta go, 

Sarah, water water water. Sorry that your feeling rotten, but it means things are working, hang in there  Blew you some bubbles to make you feel better 

Love
Bev


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Hi Girls!!!

Im off on holiday this week, although doing some overtime but think i canhandle it!!!  It freezing today, been out most of the dy today so think it will be a quiet night in, my uncle is back in hospital again got taken in today, so ill give my auntie a phone later to see where he is.

Hi Sarah, oh the night sweats are horrible so are the headaches, how i remember, my work took the brunt of it, not ideal being in charge and dealing with bed managers  , although that was good!!!   As Bev has said drink tns of water, i aimed to drink at least 2l at work, it was hard but i would take water with me to do the drugs and when i was talking to people. Hehe you will have all our boarders!! Although we opened up again on Sat so got most people back, plus a female bay even though we are a male ward. Which gets my back up but thats another story altogether. Good luck for your scan!!! Is it this thrus?

Hi Kizzy, sorry to hear that oyur af is one from hell, i was lucky this month normally i get sore the day of my af but this month i missed it . Think that that is an omen testing on your wedding anniversery(sp) Good luck!!!    

Hi Bev, how are you? When did your mum leave? Are you back to normality yet? Still dont have the follow up appt yet, but you had to wait 8 weeks i think so not hoping for a quick appt. 

Hi Aikey, Good luck for FET   , hope your af arrives quickly, where do you live, there was no snow here today, just freezing 

Hi Whippet, how are you? Have you found your way around the site yet?

Hi Lil, how are you? I agree with you this is the year for the Scottish girls!!!   

Hi Katrina, how are you? Hope you are feeling ok!!

Hello to everyone else, hope you are all ok, sorry if i have missed anyone out i didnt mean to 

im off this week, so will be about, i am trwlaing the net for my hols, im so excited about it, our hotel in Las Vegas is called Paris and has its own Eiffel Tower!!!!!

Lots of Love Lisa xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## whippet (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi Everyone it really is great to read your mails.

I guess from reading some mails that we have a few nurses. Can I ask for opinions on whether to work or not after ET. I know i am a bit previous since i dont DR with prostap till 21st(How long after this can I expect side effects?). Have asked for a meeting with my lead nurse to let her in on the plan but dont know what to do re work after transfer.


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Hiya Whippet,

I have always taken the week of EC and ET off.  EC can leave you feeling quite sore and also its quite a stressful time so I always feel better being at home with my feet up. I also always go back to work during the 2ww takes your mind of things too.  We are all differant, but in my experiance this has always seemed best. 

Love
Bev


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

Hi Whippet, I work in an ortho trauma ward and the risk of me getting assaulted and having to do really heavy manual handling is high and practically impossible to avoid.  So I went and asked for a meeting with my senior charge nurse so I could sit down explain everything and asked her to speak to the clinical team manager who has agreed to me going off and using the rest of my annual leave and public holidays from the day of EC.  I think it is important that you do a wee risk assesment in your workplace as I thought I would be able to carry on until one of the nurses at the Assisted Conception Unit said to me you will need to take time off as manual handling within the first 2 weeks after ET is out of the question.  This is my 3rd week of Downregging and i got hot flushes from day 5 from day 10 have been getting the worst head aches so just make sure like the girls have told me drink plenty throughout the day. 

sarah xxx


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Hi Girls!!

Hey Whippet, i took that time from ec until after test date off, maonly didnt want any other pressure on me around that time, plus the week before i started tx, a patient had punched me in the stomach, so that pretty much made my decision. Although when we had an appt with the docs at the clinic they said that it was up to me if i wanted to ake time off. When i go agan think im just going to take the time from ec until 12 days after cos of the pesseries that you hae to do last for 12 days and they are 12hours apart so working shifts makes that pretty impossible. Are you a nurse too? 

Hope this helps, if you ae unsure i spoke to my GP about taking time off.

Love Lisa xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

I am worried now about no symptoms to speak of - I've down regged 5 times b4 and had symptoms!
Hope its worked!   

Its not my wedding anniversary Lisa hun - we arent married - been there done that!! Its 5 years on Valentines Day since our first date!

I would get married again though if we have babies  

Still hoping its a good omen gotta have some luck after 6 goes surely    

Sorry you have had horrible symptoms Saze, af is almost gone now so only suffered a couple of days  

Hi Bev, how are you hun?  

As for time off - last ivf I took 2 and a half weeks off, this time I'm only taking the week of EC and ET off, as I think it will help being at work!!


----------



## whippet (Dec 29, 2007)

Hey Girls,
Yhanks for all the fab replies it really helps hearing from others who know. Yes I am a nurse but on district so manual handling minimal except for palliative care most of my time spent is spent on my knees doing 4 layer bandaging. Work in a rural area so slippy when weather bad. Dread seeing the boss hope she understanding as she just became a gran but you never know.

Whippet

xxx


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Hi Whippet

Im sure that your boss will be understanding, i hve been honest with mine and they are fine about it, he even tried to get anyhting othr than sickleave for me.

Hi Kizzy, sorry hun, must have read it wrong , sorry, try not to worry about not having symptoms im sure that you will ben fine. When do you have a scan?

Love Lisa xxxxxxxxx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Baseline scan is a week today - hope lining is nice and thin! Should be going by af!  

Quite glad not to have hot flushes, mood swings, night sweats, headaches etc this time round!!
Not sure why tho when I've had it every other time, even when i down regged for IUI


----------



## Tracyxx (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi Girls, how are you all doing?

Sorry i've not been around much but i have been trying to keep myself busy to make the time pass quicker. As you all know i am due to have my 1st natural FET this month but i got a call from my GP last week to say that routine bloods tests i had done have came back showing that i need my thyroxine increased for my underactive thyroid and my red blood cells & iron are both really low!! (Typical) so i have an appointment today to discuss it with my Gp but depending on how bad the blood results are i just know he might suggest putting off the FET for another month , i really hope he doesn't as i feel as though i have just had one set back after another since i started my treatment, but on the other hand i know a preganancy while my thyroid is unstable can result in a m/c and i don't want to take any chances so i will just have to wait and see what he says..... 

Kizzy congrats on your anniversary coming up mine is on the 5th Feb, like you we are not married simply because we don't feel the need but it will be 15yrs since our 1st date!!.... . I've also just realised that if my FET goes ahead it will be around the 1st Feb so we would be on our 2ww together!! Fingers Crossed we both get better results this time....  

Aiky how are things going with your FET?

Bev any idea yet when you will be starting your treatment?

I will come back on tonight with an update after my appointment

Tracyxx


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

Hi ladies, hopefully someone signs on and reads this mail. I am due to get my baseline scan tomorrow and I feel like I am away to start AF again got crampy type pain and feel pressure down below as if away to bleed sorry tmi.  Has anyone had this and do you think it is normal I'm panicing now that I haven't Downregged properly now  

HELP!!!!!!!

sarah xx


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Hi Sarah,

Have you had a bleed yet, sorry memory is rubbish , there is alot going on down there when taking meds and during this time we are so in tune with our bodies.

Lisa xx


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Hi Girls!!!

Oh my god how windy is it today, my  bbq is halfway across the garden plus think my fence is going to come down with the wind  

Was planning on going into town today, to get the holiday organised, but just doing it over the phone now, trying to get it cheaper, it means more spending money!!!  Im also doing moe overtime tomo, really dont want to but need the money for the holiday 

Hi Kizzy, how are you? Good luck for your scan next week    , im sure that it will be good 

Hi Tracey, Good luck with your gp today, hopefully he/she can give you some answers and point you in the right direction with regards to FET  

Hi Bev, how are you? Hope you are ok, just for you the Hoff is back!!!! 

Hi Whippet, how are you? Can i ask how did oyu get into the community, i have always wanted to work in the community but hae always foundit very difficult to get a job, they are always looking for nurses with experience in the community. Sorry cant help you with the side effcts from Prostap never taken it before.

Hi to everone lese, hope you are all well!!!

Lots of Love Lisa xx


----------



## gayl (Dec 16, 2007)

Ok, so I'm confused.  I wrote a long-ish post yesterday and it isn't here.  I obviously hit the wrong button somewhere along the line!  

Anyway, I haven't a clue what I posted!  

Sarah, I hope all is fine for tomorrow.  Don't worry about it.  I don't think I had any pain, but to be perfectly honest, I don't remember.  My brain is definitely addled atm.  Fingers crossed for you hun.     

My cramps and the sharper pains, together with feeling queasy have subsided since I've been eating ginger biscuits.  I'm a little puzzled about what's going on, as my belly has started to get bigger and I'm sure that shouldn't happen for some time yet.  I am wearing a pair of jeans that have been waaay too big for me for ages and they are snug.

Gayl xxx


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

yeh I've already had a bleed it's more a dull ache than cramps but its the funny feeling down below as if away to bleed 

sarah


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Hi Sarah,

Im sure that your scan tomorrow wil be fine, there is alot going on down there and if you have already had a bleed then thats great, when i was d/r i had aches and pains aswell and the scan was good, i know thats it easier said than done but please try not to worry, i was a wreck during tx!!

[fly]                       [/fly]

Sending you a little dance for a good luck wish for your scan tomo!!!

Love Lisa xxx


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi Girls,

Did a really nice long post, then my computer here at work crashed.

So just a quick good-luck to Sarah for tommorrow you WILL BE FINE.

Lisa thanks for the hof   

Hi to Tracy, Kizzy, Gayl and anyone I have missed.

Thinking of you'all.

lv
Bev


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

Thank you everyone don't know what I would do without you all xxxxxx


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Hey Bev, glad you like the pic!!!

Hey Sarah, what time is your appt at?

Lisa xx


----------



## LIL41 (Sep 15, 2007)

Hi Girls

Lisa, thanks for bringing back the Hoff - what a snigger, eh smile he brings to my face.

Sarah - will be thinking about you tomorrow.   I know it's hard not to stress about things, but all these drugs play havoc with our bodies (which we are usually so in tune with) and at the end of the day they just mask everything that's going on.   I was lucky I didn't have too many probs downreggin, so my heart goes out to you.   Have some baby dust on me.

     

Had my return appt at clinic yesterday.   Went in feeling kinda, well, reserved and not too hopeful and came out almost floating on air.   I have to say the staff there are fantastic at putting everything into perspective.   Basically although I'm an auld git, I'm in the lucky minority of people who had a small crop of good quality emryos(albeit out of 13 only 4 eggs fertilsed) and even something to freeze.   They don't expect there to be any probs with my FET, no drugs whatsoever, not even pessaries - yipee.

I know we didn't get the result we wanted last time, but I was reassured that I responded very well to the drugs and next time (if the FET doesn't work) the only change they would probably make would be to let me coast a bit longer before HCG to let the eggs mature more.   Quality not quantity - that's what counts.

The only dowside is that the clinic is currently being refurbished and IVF/FET treatments are on hold until next month.   However I was reassured that although I may be a few months older, my little snowbaby won't age a day.   The biggest hurdle we now have is making it through the thawing process safely.  

Anyway that's my news.   Hope you are all well and staying      .

Lots of  

Lil xxx


----------



## whippet (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi Lisa,

Community is difficult to get into I just wore them down by appling for every post available.  My best advice is to try and get some shifts in onn the bank as they tend to recruit staff with bank experience. Hope this helps.

Whippet


----------



## Tracyxx (Jul 27, 2007)

Good Morning Girls......... 

Well i seen my Gp yesterday and he said that my blood tests highlighted a few problems for them to keep an eye on but he said they where all borderline so not bad enought to stop my FET, and although my thyroxine was low they started me on the higher dose right away last week so by the time my FET comes around he said my thyroxine levels will be ok, so now all i need if for my bloody a/f to show up when she s supposed to!!. Known my luck it will fall on a weekend and end up being cancelled anyway... .

I just realised this morning that if we get a  in the next few months then we will have our babies for christmas, how scary is that!!..... , it makes it all feel so real.

Well better dash i have been out all morning so i need to get caught up with some housework...... 

Bye for now.....


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi Tracy,

Good news, I also realised the other day that we could be having Xmas Babies, would that be dream come true.

Sarah, am watching out for your post on your Scan.

Hi to everyone else, soooo busy here at work, I think Fife is flooding  

Love
Bev


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

Hello ladies, All went well the midwife that did my scan said it was the most normal she had seen in a while and that everything was looking really good. So I start stimming tomorrow!!!!!!!!   
I am back at the hospital next Friday morning 8.45am!!!! 

So what is the story with having sex this is a question from DP not me! I said he wasn't allowed now but he asked me to ask you guys! 

Thank you for keeping me going these past few days I had convinced myself I wasn't downregging! xxxxxxxxx


sarah xxx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Yay Saze!!
I will be a week behind you. I start stimms next thurs and first scan 25th ( thats if d/r ok!)
I did have a couple of hot flushes since last post and I was really warm last night in bed!

Wahey symptoms!!  

Good luck for stimms - its so easy dont worry


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

I hope so !! Sarah xx


----------



## gayl (Dec 16, 2007)

See, Sarah - worrying for nothing.  I think sex is ok, but we abstained, as we didn't want to take any risks, even though there probably weren't any!  With us, it's all better safe than sorry.

Tracy - good luck.  Hope you get AF soon.

Lil, that's good news.  Shame about the refurb though!  Good luck with it.

Gayl xxx


----------



## Kirsty13 (Jan 2, 2008)

Hello to everyone 
    I am new to Fertility Friends   
I am scheduled to have IVF treatment in Feb/March at the RIE.
I have done a lot of research and spoken to friends and professionals about IVF but what I really would like to know is how do you cope with the injection, where is it best to inject, thigh/stomach? 
Also I would appreciate an insight on how you feel emotional with the drugs, what are the side affects?

I would appreciate your input.

Kirsty


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Hi Kirsty and welcome

I've always injected into my stomach - more to grab hold off!   
Its really easy and you dont feel a thing.

I didnt really have any s/e from stimming drugs - just felt a bit tingly in ovaries where the activity caused by drugs was taking place.

good luck!


----------



## gayl (Dec 16, 2007)

Welcome Kirsty.  You've come to the right place!  It's so helpful and friendly on here.

I injected into my thigh as the thought of doing my tummy freaked me out a bit, as it's more squishy than my thigh.  I didn't have any side effects at all.  My DH did most of them but I did the final two - I didn't like the last one, as it seemed to struggle going through the skin.  On that one it said to use a dart-like motion, but I'm afraid I wimped out at that and just did it the same as the others had been done.  I was very impressed with myself, as I didn't think I'd be able to do it myself.  My DH didn't have any qualms though!  

Gayl xxx


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Good Evening Girls!!!

Hi Sarah, thats great news about your scan!!Good Luck for starting your inj!!!!!

Hi Kirsty, A huge welcome!!! I tended to inject into the tummy, and found that it didnt really hurt at all, i tended to take the meds out of the fridge a half hour prior to doing them that way it didnt sting either, hope this helps!!! With regards to how i felt during injecting, i have to say that i felt good cos i was getting some hormones back, but towards the end i was sore due to your ovaries growing loads of follicles also really teary 

Love Lisa xx


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Hiya Girls.

Welcome Kirsty.  Dont stress too much abt injections etc, you will be fine thousands of us ladies do them and survive and like to tell the tale  .  Ive always done the injections in my tummy, also more to grab, each time I injected I just thought of why I was doing this and that helped.  Side affects, it differs from person to person, but do expect to feel PMS especially when Down Regulating (DR).  Once you start stimms like Lisa said you will only be too happy to have some hormones.  My only big advice and I always gone on abt this is drink at least 2L of water from the start, it helps for headaches which you might get whilst DR,  and also helps get the DRUGs around the body better, and its also good for the skin  .
We are all here to support each other and no matter where we are in our Treatments (tx) we are here for you.  IVF is a rollacoaster and the more support you have the better.  Good-Luck.  Have blown you your first bubbles, cyber huggs.

Lisa Im in love with the Hoff again   , especially in his speedo  

Hey Kizzy sound like this round its going fine with DR,  hot flushes yipee somethings happeing  

Gayl, you've gotta get yourself a ticker so that we can see how your are doing with your BFP  

Tracy, still doing housework   

Sarah, are you still beaming from ear to ear, good-luck with the jabbing tommorrow, am sure that you will also be glad to be getting some hormones  

Lil, hope that your doing okay, thats 3 of us FET'ing heehaa.

Lv
Bev


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

Hello Kirsty and welcome to FF!!!!!!! You have definately picked the right board to post on  I am in the middle of my first cycle of IVF and if it wasn't for these girls on here I would have been sectioned by now!   The side effects I have found are different for everyone I have had hot flushes, night sweats, headaches and mood swings but some ppl don't get any side effects at all.  I start injections tomorrow so I can't comment on them at the moment but I'm not worried about doing them I am more concerned about what the side effects are going to be from that drug. 

I am as high as a kite tonight ladies but by tomorrow I probably won't be I will probably be back to tears  

This IVF malarky is some rollercoaster of a ride !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! My friends who have children keep telling me it can't be that bad wait until you are actually pg trying to explain is another story so I give up in trying to explain now. 

sarah xxxx


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi Sarah,

Dont blame you for giving up, they had the pleasure if falling preggies, whilst for us its hard work, but will be so worth it in the end, at least we will appreciate our babies.

Simms, the only real side affect is the feeling of heavyness, like carring watermealons around, you might also feel really tired and just a bit low.  So far you are a model IVF'er.  
Lv
Bev


----------



## Aikybeats (Aug 14, 2007)

Hi girls

Just reading through all the posts since I was last on Monday.  Computer not been working right so am probably way behind and not that great on this.

lisa25 - I live in Hawick in the scottish borders.  The snow was quite bad and only went away yesterday with the rain.  Hope your having a nice week off.

Saze - good luck for tomorrow.   

Kizzymouse - hope your doing fine.  We're not married either - 10 years in April though.  Think we would get married as well once a baby comes along.

Hi Tracy, Bev, Gayl; Lil; Whippet; 

Welcome Kirsty - I injected into my thigh - just a personal preference though.  You will be fine.

My AF arrived today so start injections tomorrow for 1st medicated FET.  Can't believe its actually here already!!  Time has passed quick since October.  Not sure what date to go up for baseline scan yet but Hospital says I've to do injections for 2-3 weeks.

Hope you are all well.  Speak soon.  Love aikybeats


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Hey Aiky,

Wow sorry forgot you were doing FET so its 4 of us.  Good-luck with the jabbing, 2/3 weeks seems so long but before you know it you will be up  having your scan.  I should also be up there in abt 3 weeks time.

Lucky you with all the snow, we had but it melted  
Lv
Bev


----------



## Aikybeats (Aug 14, 2007)

Hi Bev. 

Yip, hopefully the time will fly in now.  Are you doing medicated or natural?  

Ax


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Im doing Natural, so have to do the ovulation testing thing, hopefully my AF behaves this month  

How many frosties do you have? STUPID ME 24 JUST SEEN NICE CROP YOUR HAVE  

Lv Bev


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

I am a hard work IVF'er Bev I think I must be doing everyones heads in cause I'm doing my own in!!! 

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Kirsty13 (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi everyone,

Thanks for getting back to me. I really appreciated all your advice. 

I have spent the last 2 days researching. My Brain is like mince. I cant take in any more info. 

I am a bit confused with the abbreviations Ex: FET what dose it mean? Where can I find out more?
Also what is all the writing at the bottom in Pink. I get the age, diagnoses but understand the rest. 

Thanks

Kirsty


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Kirsty13 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Thanks for getting back to me. I really appreciated all your advice.
> 
> ...


Hi & welcome to FF

FET means Frozen Embryo Transfer. This is where any extra embryos from your initial fresh IVF are frozen. Clinics will usually only freeze good quality embryos because of the risks involved in the thawing process.

FET is where these frozen embryos are thawed and then replaced, just like with ET in a fresh IVF cycle....but obviously you don't have to go through the whole IVF cycle, with EC, again. You can have medicated FET (which is where your cycle is controlled by drugs) or natural FET (where the embryos are replaced after natural ovulation). As you've not yet had a fresh IVF then obviously FET wouldn't be an option for you as this particular point in time....but if you have several good quality embryos with your treatment, they will replace 1 or 2 and if the rest are good enough, you can request them to be frozen (some clinics will charge for this though).

As for the "pink writing" at the bottom of peoples posts...this is our signature. It's just where we can give a little bit of information about ourselves, our treatments, results etc etc....what is it you're unsure about ?

You can add your signature by giong into your Profile...on left hand side it will say Forum Profile Information...click on this and then scroll down to where it says Signature....and add the info there.

You can also add more info in the section called Biography and this is only visible to others if they click on your profile and they can read it.

Why not post a message on the Introductions board and tell us a little about yourself...this helps us Moderators point you in the right direction on the boards and help you to navigate the website...as well as "meeting" other new members...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=10.0

Anything you're unsure about, feel free to contact me directly by sending me a personal message (click on my username and then scroll to where it says "send personal message" towards bottom of my profile....or on the green scroll icon to left of my post, underneath photo)

You may also find using the search facility is helpful if you have any queries as you will often find answers to your concerns and questions have already been raised. 

Hope that helps.
Natasha


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Hi Kirsty

FET = Frozen Embryo Transfer, if you have spare embryos they freeze them for use at a later date - lil snow babies!!  

If you go to your profile - forum profile info - you can write stuff in there  

Hi everyone else, good luck with first jab Saze


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Natasha says it so much better than me!!
Hiya love, how are you? Ready to go again soon?


----------



## sunflower6 (Jan 10, 2008)

Hi Folks

I'm just new to this site today!  still trying to figure out how it all works, but am keen to speak to people who are also going through ICSI/IVF.  I have had one attempt at ICSI in October 07 at ERI but unfortunately this was negative am due to go back in March/April this year for our 2nd attempt.

Am a bit confused about all the abreviations used on the site so am trying to find out where everything is!!  don't ask me how I found this Scottish Girls chat - I hope I can find it again when I next log in!!

would like to hear from anyone with any tips on how to use this site help me navigate my way round  

Sunflower6


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Hi sunflower
Right hand side top of page it says show replies to your posts, click on that and you'll get back here no problems!!


----------



## sunflower6 (Jan 10, 2008)

thanks for that tip, it all look so confusing just now but I'm sure I'll get the hand of it!

is there a quick and easy way to go to the different threads (is this the right word) you want to join?

Sunflower6


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Hiya Sunflower (love the name)

Welcome to the Scottish Girls thread.
My best advice is play around a bit, this is what I did when I first joined, before you know it you will be navigating your way around like a jet fighter  

Lv
Bev


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

kizzymouse said:


> Natasha says it so much better than me!!
> Hiya love, how are you? Ready to go again soon?


Hello hun, my old cycle buddy 

I'm doing ok thanks...looking forward to going to New Zealand !!! My parents (mum and stepdad) have lived there for about 7 or so years and I've not seen them for 3 and half  It's such a beautiful country and the weathers in the 30's at the moment  We're off on 15 February for 3 weeks...hopefully have a few days in Fiji or Cook Islands on way back as well (although we've not booked that yet...gonna have a look tonight as there's some great deals with AirNZ !) We get back on the 9 March and I should start my next IVF around 13 March (we've got appt on 7 Feb to finalise dates/drugs etc).....6th time lucky (well, 4th time with fresh IVF !)

How's everything with you...how's this treatment cycle been ?

Fingers and toes crossed for you...here's hoping that 2008 is OUR year  

Take care
Natasha x



sunflower6 said:


> thanks for that tip, it all look so confusing just now but I'm sure I'll get the hand of it!
> 
> is there a quick and easy way to go to the different threads (is this the right word) you want to join?
> 
> Sunflower6


Hi Sunflower and welcome to FF 

I see you've already posted on the Introductions board so one of the Moderators on there will respond to your post and provide you with lots of useful information on how to navigate the website.

You don't have to "join" the boards...just click on any of the boards and in turn, the threads, that interest you....if you want to reply to someone's message, then just click on "reply" (as you did to respond on this thread).

If there's anything I can help you with them feel free to contact me directly (you can send me a personal message by either clicking on my username and scrolling down my profile until you see where it says "send personal message"...just click on that and it will send a message to my inbox...alternatively you can click on the green scroll icon just below my photo and that will also bring up a text box to send me a personal message).

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Have a fab time Natasha!!

Good luck with 6th tx - its my 6th too


----------



## gayl (Dec 16, 2007)

Bev, is that better?!  Not sure of date, but have gone on what the IVF calculator came up with.

Welcome sunflower.  It really is a case of finding your way around.  If you haven't already, introduce yourself of the introductions part of the site and you'll be given some links to helpful threads, such as what all the abbreviations mean!

Gayl xxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

kizzymouse said:


> Have a fab time Natasha!!
> 
> Good luck with 6th tx - its my 6th too


Thanks hun 

Sorry, didn't realise you'd had 5 IVF/FETs too.....apologies I thought it was your first IVF last time round...whoops 

Lots of luck
Natasha


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

It was!  

But I've had 4 IUI's - so this is 6th treatment but 2nd IVF - sorry for confusing you!!    

      2008 will be our year!!


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

kizzymouse said:


> It was!
> 
> But I've had 4 IUI's - so this is 6th treatment but 2nd IVF - sorry for confusing you!!
> 
> 2008 will be our year!!


ooooh right ! Easily confused ! Yeah, I had 6 months of Clomid to boost in 2005 (ovulate naturally but to release more eggs) so could say this was my 12th treatment cycle I spose.....but makes it sound, oh, I don't know, "bleak" (if that the right word), if I say that......._anyway_ this WILL be our year hun......

                        

Take care
Natasha xx


----------



## Aikybeats (Aug 14, 2007)

Hi Sunflower 6

Notice your from the Scottish Borders?  I live in Hawick.  Where do you live?

Hi everyone.  Be in touch soon.

Love aikybeats xxxx


----------



## Tracyxx (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi Girls,

I have a quick question for all my FET buddies: Have you decided how many embryos to thaw out for your FET?

I have 18 in storage so was thinking of thawing between 4 - 6 but the nurse told me at my appointment that they might suggest half!!. I am not really happy with that as that would be 9 embryos, and what if they where all perfcet then 7 would be wasted!!.

One of the nurses told me they freeze them in groups so when they thaw they need to thaw the whole group so she said i should phone the lab and find out how they where stored eg 3 groups of 6, 3 groups of 5 + 1 group of 3 ect then i can decide, as she said if they where stored in 3 sets of 6 then i would only be able to chose to thaw 6, 12 or 18 if you know what i mean, but i was just wondered what your thoughts where??

Tracyxx


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

Hello ladies, The first jab is done and dusted and I SURVIVED!!   It wasn't sore at all hope that is a good thing and I didn't bruise myself so that better be good too!!   
I am on nights over the weekend starting back tonight so plz forgive me for not posting over the weekend !! 

How will I know if I am stimming properly?!!  

sarah xx


----------



## Aikybeats (Aug 14, 2007)

Hi Tracy

Am not sure yet.  Mines are stored as 4 in each of the 6 containers.  Will need to have a think because as you said if they want to thaw half and the majority of them are perfect then thats them wasted!!

1st jab this time round, done and dusted!!

Will let you know when I speak to Hospital.

Sase - glad 1st injection went well

Love aikybeatsxxxx


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Hiya Girls,

Tracy, with the amt you have its a hard one .  My 1st FET I had 4 frosties so were frozen together, two survived the thaw.  This time have 6 frosties two dishes with 3 in each.  Im sure that the embryologist will be able to tell you what is best to do, they will also know how they were before freezing.  Its such a gamble I know but I think go by what the embryologist says.  My dilemma is what if I thaw the 3 and only 1 survives the thaw, do I then thaw the other dish and risk loosing two possible good embies  , so Im also in a bit of a rock and a hard place    My way of thinking is to maybe go with the one if thats all I get, then at least if it does not work I still have 3 left, not sure.  This FET has all its own stress too  .  We will all get there in the end PMA PMA   


Aiky, well done jabbed.  Im sure that they will thaw one of the dishes at a time, and as long as you get 2/4 thats great too.

Sarah, your jabbed to, believe me you will know if its working, by Friday you will be feeling very uncomfortable in your lower half.  Dont stress  

Hey Gayl, brilliant, now we can see how you are doing.  Have you got your date for your scan, you might have said but I cant remember  , and I have not even been jabbing  


Sunflower, hope that you and Kirsty are finding your way around here  

Hi to Lisa (the hoffernator  ) Lil, Kizzy (base line scan soooon ) any anyone I might have missed.

Hey Hey its Friday.
Lv
Bev


----------



## LIL41 (Sep 15, 2007)

Oh my God girls, I don't post for a few days and you lot have been chattering away like blazes.   I've got such a good vibe on this thread just now.   It's great to see so many upbeat posts just now, but it's taken me ages to catch up with everyone.

Hi to Kirsty and Sunflower.   You came to the right place when you knocked on our door.   Most of us have been through some sort of treatment, so there's always someone around to help out with advice/info or just that cyber shoulder to lean on.   First time round is a bit daunting, but hopefully we can help to keep you on the straight and narrow.

Well done Sarah on the first jab.   It's easy-peasy after the first one.   Just follow the directions they gave you at the clinic and you can't go wrong.   Any probs, give them and ring and they'll keep you right.   Hopefully your body will start to calm down a bit with the extra hormones over the next week, then it's onto the usual bloating or slight discomfort when your ovaries start filling up with eggies.   Just remember Bev's advice - water, water water.   Now for the follie dance.........
         

Congrates to you too Aiky.   I don't envy you with 2-3 weeks of jabbing, but remember it'll all be worth it in the end.

Tracy - don't envy your decision either.   I've only got 1 so not much choice there, but I agree that 9 is an awful lot to thaw at once.   Think I'd look to maximise my chances of getting a couple of good ones each batch.   Our clinic have about a 75% success rate with thawing, so for every 4 frosties you'd be hoping for 3 to survive and pick the best 2.   I'd chat with your clinic again about numbers.

Hi Bev, you've been busy as usual.   I can't believe 4 of us will be FETing in Feb.   Depending on AF this month and next, I'll probably be looking at FET towards the end of Feb.   Haven't worked out yet how soon after AF/surge they put snowbaby back - too much info on Tues and it's taking it's time getting round the cogs in my clockwork brain.

Hi Gayl - how's our newest mum doing?   Like the ticker - helps me keep up with your dates.

Hi to Katrina and Sarah - how are you doing, haven't heard from you for a while, hope all is well.

 to anyone I've missed.

Lots of   and  

Lil xxx


----------



## sunflower6 (Jan 10, 2008)

Hi Girls

Just me again, I've been trying to find my way around this site and have found some really interesting stories and advice - I wish I had found this site last year when we went for our 1st attempt - it would have helped so much and maybe wouldn't have felt so stressed out about it all  

Thanks for everyones positive comments so far and I look forward to keeping in touch with everyone and hearing everyones stories

Sunflower xx


----------



## LIL41 (Sep 15, 2007)

I've just noticed my bubbles have went up.  Cheers whoever you are.  Maybe you could help me get to 777 before my FET, please.

Hey Sunflower, glad we can help.  This IVF thing can send us all doo-lally (?oops), but at least we're all in it together.

Lil xxx


----------



## sunflower6 (Jan 10, 2008)

Hey Lil

As you know Im new to this - what are bubbles  

Sunflower xx


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Lil, blown to 107, only 670 to go     Done

Sunflower just trying to think of the best way to explane to you abt bubbles, back soon  
Right got my thoughts together  
BUBBLES ARE A FRIENDSHIP THING, CYBER HUG, SOMETHING YOU GIVE TO A FELLOW FF, SOME SAY ITS THE LUCKY 7'S, BUTS IS A FORM OF LOVE AND FRIENDSHIP,  ALWAYS GIVEN WITH LOVE AND CARE  

Hope that explains it, well its how I feel whenever I blow or receive bubbles 

Bev


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Good Evening Girlies!!

Yeah Sarah, got the first jab done, i hate nightshift fond it really hard between 3 and 5 after that im fine . You will know if you are stimming well, i was really emotional and sore, even when sitting, drink loads of water!!!!

Woohoo Aiky, glad you got the first jab out of the way!! Love your pic which one is you? 

Hey Bev, its the Hoffonater here!!! How are you? Hope you ae ok!!! IM still waiting ofr my appt!!! 

Hi Kizzy, how are you? Do you have your baseline scan on Thurs? Good luck   

Hi Tracy, how are oyu, i really dont envy you for having ot make that decsion, have you spoken to your docs about it? They might be able to tell what other people do and see what they suggest.

Hey Lil, how are you? I have blown you bubble to get you up to 777  

Welcome Sunflower!!! , good luck with your cycle in March, im sorry to read that your first didn't work  

Hello to everyone else, hope everyone is well!!! I have just finished work well did at 8, doing yet more overtime!!! Trying to fill in my application for a British passport as only have an Italian one, gos its so confusing, plus they need to know details of my mum, well for a start we dont talk, haven't done for about 6 years, and also she was adopted so what do i outin her birth name or her name now, i can fill that out, dont know much else 

Love Lisa xxx


----------



## Tracyxx (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi Girls,

Thanks for all the advice, i think i am worrying myself to death thinking too far in advance so i have decided to take each step as it comes, for now step one is just to wait on the dreaded  turning up!!

Bev, Aiky & Lil its great to have a few FET buddies on here to talk to about things as i was beginning to feel a bit lost among all the talk of IVF. I'm not saying all you girls going through the full cycle arn't great too as i love you all but as i am having a natural cycle i just feel i can't share in all your joys of d/r & stimming (poor me) , but hopefully we will all get the same result in the end and we can all be pg together!!

Sarah well done on your first jab  its a great feeling when you get the first one out of the way. I had a terrible time with symptoms during d/r but i didn't have any during stimming until near the end when i swelled up like a balloon, but i had so few side effects that i was surprised when i went for my first scan and had over 30+ follicles and had to coast for a while, so don't be disheartened if you don't get the same effects as everyone else as i remember before christmas when there was loads of us on here d/r & stimming together and we all had different side effects, so try not to worry!!.... . Here is a another little follie dance to get them growing....

                     

Sunflower welcome to our little world, i only joined the site last year before my 1st cycle and i really couldn't cope without all these girls now, they are all amazing and no matter what the problem is there is always someone here to offer advice.

Bev i love the way you described the bubbles to Lil for that you deserve a BIG HUG as it was soooooo sweet 

Lil, my little FET buddie i just read your last post and i will get your bubbles up to 777 before the night is through, maybe if you get the chance you can blow me a few too!! 

BIG HUGS to all our other girls , sorry for not doing lots more personals but it is 12.30 and my brain has just fallen asleep so i can barely type anymore so i better get to bed.....

Bye for now
Tracyxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Tracyxx said:


> Hi Girls,
> 
> I have a quick question for all my FET buddies: Have you decided how many embryos to thaw out for your FET?
> 
> ...


Hi hun

I know I'm not a "scottish" girl so gatecrashing....but you are an old cycle buddy 

From our first IVF, we had 4 frosties (can't remember how may straws they were frozen in I'm afraid). Anyway, we asked them to only thaw 2 at a time and if only had one survive then we'd have single embryo transfer (SET)...obviously if neither suvived then we'd have had to thaw the remaining 2.

We thawed 2 and both survived, 100% all cells intact, in fact one gained an extra cell between thaw & ET (all were frozen day 2 at 4 cells). The 2nd FET they thawed remaining 2 but sadly only one made it so SET. Both our FETs resulted in chemical pregnancies unfortunately but the thaw success was good.

Sorry, probably not really answering your question, suffice to say, I'd ask them to thaw the minimum amount to start with and take it from there....although I know it does depend on how the clinic have frozen them ie how many per straw. Also you need to ask, if they thaw more, will they re-freeze any that continue to divide ?

Have you had a look on the FET board....sure you have but just in case...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=8.0

Lotsa luck  
Natasha x


----------



## Tracyxx (Jul 27, 2007)

Thanks Natasha you are a star....... .

You might remember that during my 1st cycle i had a bad time with side effects on the drugs and then of course i ended up with OHSS and ended up in the hospital, well after that i pretty much told myself that i just couldn't go through another fresh cycle as me and the drugs just didn't get on, so the 18 embies i have are my last chance at having another baby which is why i really don't want to waste them. 
My thoughts where to use 4 each time then as you said at worse i would still have a chance of at least having a SET (single transfer), and if i only did 4 each time then i could have at least 4 attempts, so you can imagine my horror when they suggested that they might thaw 9!!!!!!!. There opinion was that i am only 30 so i could have two shots with the best embryos possible then if it fails i could do another full fresh cycle. I have decided when i go back to be more honest and tell them i don't ever want to go through another fresh cycle again so i want to use my little embies with caution, after all they are mine!!

Thanks again Natasha, feel free to come and gatecrash anytime!!, we can make you our honorary Scot!!
Tracyxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Glad I could help hun....and yes, I do remember you were pretty poorly with and after your IVF so totally appreciate how you feel about not doing another round !

At the end of the day hun, they are YOUR embryos and whilst your clinic are the experts, you need to do what is best for you.

However, if they're willing to refreeze any embies that are good enough then that's not so bad....although I have absolutely no idea how may times you can freeze/thaw/freeze/thaw embies....maybe something to discuss with them.

I've said it to so many people already but this WILL be our year...not sure why but I have a good feeling about 2008 (perhaps just I'm getting year off to good start by going to see my parents in NZ and not seen them for soooo long.....rest and sunshine before starting another IVF within days of us getting back !!)

Anyway, bottle of wine from earlier and now a beer talking   ( I know, naughty naughty but making most of it as hopefully in few months have to be teetotal for 9 months !!)

Lotsa love
Natasha xx


----------



## Tracyxx (Jul 27, 2007)

Lil you are all bubbled up as promised......... 

Tracyxx

Ps: I really must get to bed now, my d/p has given up waiting and has went off without me!! (lol).......


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

I had some time on my hands so thought I would pop in and do a proper posting since you have all put me to shame and have given me some reading on my night shift!! 

Lisa - I'm doing the handover sheets at the mo so while I wait on them printing I thought I'd catch up on here, nights here have been so busy tonight it's ridiculous when there are only 4 of ya on! I'm hoping I am able to last the week at work only off Mon and Tues and tonight and have been punched in the tummy twice tonight  so if it is really sore I will be going to my GP to get signed off. I hope you get your passport sorted out !

Tracy - thank you so much for your follie dances for me I appreciate them and it cheered me up tonight! I need to stop stressing about if the drugs are working or not cause I got myself so upset last week and I ended up being fine. When do you start your FET?

Bev - I hope they all survive the thaw !!!!!     I am going to try some relaxation music when I am feeling stressed i hope it bloody well works  knowing me the ipod will get chucked out the window. I got myself so worked up on friday night when I couldn't get one of my fridge shelves back in it got thrown across the kitchen and broke!!  That just isn't me so should have known that I was downregging properly! Does this still make me a model IVFer? 

Lil - thanks for my follie dance I have been drinking lots of water tonight it's easy on night shift but I will now be up half the day today peeing lol 

Kizzy - Where are you? Hope you are feeling ok! I hope Thursday goes to plan for you! xx

Kirsty and Sunflower - Hi and how are you getting on finding your way around ? I hope this site is helping as it has been a god send for me! You get home after hospital appointments and you think oh poop ( or the sweary version which I prefer) I wish I had asked this that and the next thing now I don't stress cause I know someone somewhere on FF will know the answer.

Sarah and Kat - How are you both getting on how are the bumps growing?

    

Lil is so right this board has got such a positive vibe at the moment far better than the other boards hee hee  2008 is the year of the scottish woman combating IF head on!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Sarah xxx


----------



## LIL41 (Sep 15, 2007)

Oh my god you lot have got me in tears this morning.   I just popped on before going to work and seen my bubbles.   You're the best FFs anybody could have and I love you lots.

                             

Lil xxx


----------



## Kirsty13 (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for getting back to me.

I found your info very helpful.
With being so new to the site it all seems a bit much but I'm sure the more I use it the easer it will be.

You all seem open and friendly which is great.Thank you.

Slow but sure.

Kirstyx


----------



## whippet (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi Girls its great to follow whats happening with everyone.
It looks like the next three months are going to be very busy for Scotland!
I went to see my boss to put her in the picture and she was absolutely fab. I have to take the whole 2ww off as special leave as she doesnt want me slipping on ice or lifting anything heavier than a cup! Bless her. 
My body seems to be having its last retaliation finished AF on Jan 6 and started spotting again last night with cramp and headaches. After I DR on 21 that will be 3AF in one month! 
Going for first acupuncure on Mon. dont know very much about it just keen to try anything that might help IVF work.
Look forward to hearing from everyone soon.

Whippet


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

hi girls - I'm still here!!

Tuesday is my baseline scan and start injections on thurs if alls well, after no symptoms first week i now have hot flushes and headaches - but dont mind, very relaxed about this 2nd ivf - 6th tx in all so maybe you just get that way!   

Hope you are all well!
i'm having a bottle of red tonight, last drink b4 I start stimms, plus red wine is good for you!!

stopped taking my selenium cos its got vit A in it and just realised you arent meant to take vit a when preggers or trying  

got some calcium tablets today cos i dont drink milk - yuk! But love cheese - yum!  
also some iron cos I turned veggie 3 months ago so thought I'd better not get anaemic!!  


Have a nice weekend


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

Hello ladies so much for not posting but I'm and just wanted your advice. I have had really really bad head aches and I have drunk 3 nearly 4 litres of water today and have had to take paracetomol. Is it ok to be taking paracetomol regularly I have take 4 today? 

sarah xxxx


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Hi Sarah,

Yeah paracetamol is fine, hope this helps with your head  

Love Lisa xx


----------



## Tracyxx (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi Sarah,

I had terrible headaches all the time when i was d/r & stimming and the cinic told me paracetamol was fine to take, but like you i was worried about taking too many pills so i went in and got one of those forehead headache sticks and used that as well because they are totally natural and safe to use in pregnancy so maybe you could give one of those a try.

I hope you headache eases soon, i know how you are feeling.... 

Tracyxx


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

Thanks girls Tracy I am off to Tesco to get one of them!!  

sarah xx


----------



## Tracyxx (Jul 27, 2007)

Good Morning Girls, what do you all have planned for today?

I am doing NOTHING!!, i was so busy yesterday that i didn't stop for a minute so when i got home last night i went round and did all the time consuming things i usually do on a sunday like scrubbing the bathrooms, stripping all the beds, washing all the floors ect ect so i don't have as much to do today, so i am going to have a lazy day!!

I couldn't do much anyway because when i was finished cleaning last night at 9.30pm i decided to go on my elliptical trainer for 30mins, it felt great at the time but i'm paying for it now...... , but i am determined to try and shift some of my excess christmass weight before my FET so, NO PAIN NO GAIN!!.

Sarah how is the headache today?, i hope you are feeling better... 

Well thats my rant over for the morning, who's next?

Bye for now
Tracyxx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Tracy hope you have a nice lazy day! Your BMI looks fine to me, mine's is higher than that, but I'm 40 so maybe they let me off ha ha!!

Saze, I've had headaches too and really hot at night, but never mind you're nearly there now chuck, when's first scan? This Friday?

Hello to everyone else


----------



## whippet (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi Folks

Sarah Hope the headache is a bit easier. I find a cold cloth helps when I have a migraine but dont know if the D/R heasache is different as I haven't been there yet.

Tracy good on you for exercising watch not to do too much. When is your FET?

Kizzymouse good luck with stim. you must be dead excited whilst also giving it a relaxed approach good for you!

Hope everyone else are doing ok.

Take Care

Whippet


----------



## Tracyxx (Jul 27, 2007)

kizzymouse said:


> Tracy hope you have a nice lazy day! Your BMI looks fine to me, mine's is higher than that, but I'm 40 so maybe they let me off ha ha!!


Hi Kizzy,

When i went for my very 1st appointment with the clinic they weighed me for my file and my BMI was dead on 29 and the nurse said "You are very lucky, if it was over the 29 they would have told you to loose weight then come back". When i asked her why she said the higher your BMI is the less successful IVF will be?. So i just wonder if it's because i am paying for my treatment that they wouldn't allow me to be over the 29, or as you said maybe it's an age thing?.

Mine is about 27 now but i just really want to get it down further because when i was pregnant with my daughter i had serious problems with high blood pressure and had to spend the last 6wks of my pregnancy in hospital. Obviously that can happen to anyone fat or thin but they say it is much worse if you are overweight when you get pregnant, so i want to try and do everything in my power to stop it happeneing again if by some miracle i manage to get a BFP again!!.

Tracyxx


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi Girls,

Sorry no personals tonight Im sooooo tired.

We went up to Glen Shee today, it was fantastic, did not ski  , but was just lovely to see all the snow and have loads of fresh air, hence why Im tired, crazy how you can do nothing but be tired defo the fresh air.  It was raining and there were so many people, but was great.  We had lunch The Bridge of Cally Hotel, which was lovely.

Will be back tomorrow for personals .

Love
Bev


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Good Evening girls!!

Just watching Dancing on Ice, i love it!!! 

Hey Sarah, hope your head settled   

Hi Tracy, Congrats on getting your BMI down . Whats your secret?

Hi Kizzy, good luck for your scan on Tue, then you can start Stimms on Thurs 

Hi Bev, i was thinking of going to Glen Shee at some point, havent been for years, but do remember being knackered at the end of the day, plus i fell down alot  

Hi Whippet, how are you? Hope all is well!!

Well had a super lazy day today , i started watching Dancing on Ice and dh has walked out in a huff to his parents to watch the darts, our upstairs TV blew up last week!!!Oh well at least it gived me the house to myself  Honestly its like having a toddler in the house at times with these tantrums!! 

Lots of Love Lisa xxx


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

This is just a quick one  it's my last night shift tonight thank goodness! Injections are easy peasy thank goodness! Headaches have gone but DP has got them so now I'm wondering if it was a bit of a bug instead of side effects but I continue to drink plenty! I'm not really getting any side effects I hope I'm not disappointed on Friday at my scan I'm even praying ??!!! so my stimming to be working she did say I was on the lowest dose of Gonal F but she thought that would be enough due to my baseline scan being so normal and clear.  Maybe the side effects are me being paranoid that the drugs aren't working?!!   

I will do proper personals during the night if I get a chance.

sarah xxxx


----------



## weenster (Jan 13, 2008)

Hi all,

I'm kinda new to all this and have read through all your posts - you seem the ideal people to help me out!  I'm due to start IVF at the Nuffield in Glasgow next month (damn those building works!!) and was wondering if anyone would be able to tell me what to expect.  I've already seen Dr Yates, and have to go tmrw to see a nurse (think it's for some kind of blood test thingy!) but not sure what to expect after then?    Any help appreciated!!


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

Hello Weenster, I am actually at Ninewells hospital in Dundee but I will tell you what happened at my first meet at the hospital with the nurse. She went through all the forms that we had to complete which is alot!! so lots of signing!! Then you will get your blood tests which is to screen for HIV etc this test is a legal requirement now.  I hope the nurses are as nice as the ones in Dundee !! 

sarah xx


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi Girls,

Welcome Weenster, you have come to the right place for info and support too.  Im also at Ninewells and my start was just as Sarah explained.  Some clinics do things slightly differantly but, there are a few ladies here from Glasgow who Im sure will fill you in 

Katrina and Sarah, how are you doing.   

Sarah, hows the jabing going bet you are a pro now, hope the headache is getting better, your are almost there 

Lil, how is it going do you need more bubbles   I was thinking the other day bet your frostie is a strong one  

Tracy, how the dieting is going well, well done on getting it down, it will also keep your mind off your FET coming up sooon 

Aiky, just love your picture, hows the jabing going, its gonna be so worth it in the end 

Lisa, hope that you enjoyed the Skating last night, and that you bl**dy hear tom the clinic soon too. Did you and DH make up 

Agora, how are you getting on, keeping well I hope. 

Kizzy,   with your scan tommorrow, will be checking for your news 

Gayl, how are you doing 

Helen, hey long time no hear, how are you doing 

Hi to Whippet, Kirsty,Sunflower, hope that your are finding our thread useful and at times entertaining   , dont worry too much this IVF stuff will not drive you tooo crazy  your are in safe hands 

Well thats my personals as promised, sorry if I have left anyone out.

Love
Bev


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Hi Girlies!!!

Hi Weenster, Welcome!! Im also at Ninewells, and its excatly how Sarah and Bev explain it, Good luck   

Hi Sarah, bet your glad that your night shift finished, i never done it during tx, it meant that i would have to stay up to take the nasal spray. 

Hey Bev, i missed who got booted off the skating, i was watching LA Ink, now i would love a tattoo!! And for your info, yes me and dh made up last night , suppossed to ovulate this week, so there shoudl be plenty of making up   . How are you today? I still havent heard from them yet, the post has been!!

Hi to Tracy, Aiky, Katrina, Whippet, Lil, Kizzy, Gayl and Sunflower, hope oyu are all well!!

Kizzy, good luck for your scan tomorrow     

Well im working this afternoon , roll on the weekend!!!

Lots of Love Lisa xx


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi Lisa,
also missed who got booted off coz I was also watching LA ink how strange I just love the program and want a tattoo to by one of the ladies there.  I want the map of Africa but done with a celtic design, want that on the base of my spine, so it will symbolise where im from and where I am.

Glad you made up then, so much more fun too.

When are you off to work?

Lv
Bev


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

Hello my lovelly ladies how are you all    I have been on and checking on you all, there are alot going on just now, D/R, jabbing, sniffing and people waiting to start there Fet in February sending every single one of you 



Gayl how are you now is you belly gone down now, mine is weird not bad in the morning but big in the evening, but just cant get into my norm clothes, so I am going to have to buy some new stuff, but I am waiting till my 12 week scan witch is next Wednesday 23rd Jan, it is taking ages to come around.  Dont have much symtoms, abit moody (DH would say whats new there)  just think its the hormones and also worrying, I am so stressed out waiting on this scan, wish they would have scanned me at 10 weeks I just need reassurance  .

Weenster you have came to the right place honey, everyone will keep you right.

Katrina


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Hey Bev, 

I love Kat Von D, the one she done last night of that mans grandad was amazing, oh and the baby buddha, dont know the girls name tha done it but that was really good too, in fact they are all amazing artists!! The tattoo that you want sounds good, you should get it done . 

I really want one on my foot, have done for years, wanted 3 stars but now m thinking that the Cherry BLossoms are really nice too, said to dh last night that when we are in LA we should try and find that place and try and get one done, heres hoping prob wont be able to find the shop!! 

I start work at one so about to head off, by the time i find a parking space at Ninewells it will beclose to one. 

Have a lovely day!!!

Lotd of Love Lisa xxx


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi Katrina,

So nice to hear from you, sounds like you are getting on nicely cant beleive that your 12 scan is so near, please let us know how you get on.  You are often in my thoughts 
Take care
Bev


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

nice to hear from you Katrina, the worrying wont ever stop now!!

Thanks to you all for good wishes for my baseline scan tomorrow   

I'm sure it will be fine.

off work this pm, I'm worried about my cat Boo, she's got an appointment tonight at vets - something is wrong with her mouth, she isnt eating and is drooling all the time, dont know what she's done as i cant see anything.
Hope she will be ok, she's my wee princess, I worry so much about them all I'll be a nightmare when I (if) have kids!  

Hope you are all doing fine today Saze dont worry - the drugs take five or six days to kick in when stimming. I'm sure your follies will be growing just fine


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi Kizzy.

Hope Boo is okay, I know what Im like with my doggies. 

lv
Bev


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

HELLOOOOOO!!!!!!! Well I am finished my nights and feeling very weepy today!!! I think this is such a lonely process to go through even tho I have lots of ppl around me and wishing me good luck I still think it is a lonely emotional process!! I am not getting any symptoms headaches have cured themselves?!!!!! I'm not hopeful for my scan on friday!! 

Lisa - I am wanting to get a new tattoo and place of choice is my foot too the guy on Lyon Street is amazing my pal is covered in his work and they are all really good.  I have been trying to get out of nights but that isn't happening they aren't being very supportive that way cause they don't feel there is a need to at the moment so my mobile was set to wake me up during the day to take my spray!

Bev - I'm doing fine headaches have cured themselves but now I am just a wee bit concerned nothing is happening with the stimming because I have no symptoms I'm not bloated or sore! I know that's not a bad thing but at least I would know if they are working!! 

Kizzy - Let us know ASAP how you get on tomorrow!!!     I hope Boo is ok I know how much your cat must mean to you as my cat is my baby !!! 

Katrina - You must be so happy it feels like your 12 weeks has flown in !!!!! 

Tracy - How is the diet? I HATE dieting I find it one of the hardest things!! 

Aiky how you get on are you sore? I hope you are finding it ok !! 

Gayl - how are you? Have you told anyone about your BFP?

Lil - how are you? how was your weekend? 

Whippet, Kirsty,Sunflower and Weenster -I hope you are all fine lets us know how you are all doing !!!!! 

I hope EVeryone is well and I aven't missed anyone xxxxxxxxxx Please do lots of follie dances for me xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

Is there something I should be doing while stimming that I don't know about cause everyone on the dec/jan board are all sore and using hot water bottles and I just don't feel anything??


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Sarah, dont worry yourself too much, remember we are all differant and am sure that before you know it you will feel something.  
You are doing so well so far, keep going.

                        

Lv
Bev


----------



## Tracyxx (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi Girls,

Sarah here is another little follie dance for you........ GROW FOLLIES GROW!!
                   

Don't worry about not feeling anything, remember i told you i was the very same, i went to the scan feeling great and they said to me they where amazed i wasn't in agony as i had 30+ follicles, so stop worrying!!!!

Kizzy i am sorry boo is ill...... , i'm sure she will be fine, it's sounds like maybe a dental problem?. Good luck for your baseline scan tomorrow remember to come on and let us know how it goes!!, i will be sending you tons of positive vibes     

Katrinar its hard to believe you are almost 12 weeks already, you must post us your scan picture when you get one!! 

Weenster good luck for your appointment, Dr yates is my Dr at the GRI aswell, you are in good hands!!...... 

BIGS HUGS to all our other Scottish Girls i hope you are all well....... 

Tracyxx


----------



## sa75ah1 (Oct 16, 2007)

Hi Girls,

Haven't posted since just before crimbo.  I had a fab time at crimbo and new year but unfortunately my world started to fall apart last week.  In a previous post I said that I was expecting twins.  Well last week I had my Down's Test scan at Ninewells only to be told that I have one healthy baby and a baby that is very poorly. It is suspected there is a high chance of the baby having down's which would not be a problem but the baby also has a heart defect.  I have to go back for a scan next week and have been told to expect to see only one heart beat.

I don't know how to feel at the moment. 

Love Sarah xx


----------



## Tracyxx (Jul 27, 2007)

Oh my god Sarah, i am so sorry....... 

I really don't know what to say, it is such a hard hard thing to cope with. I will pray for you that the suspected problems turn out to be minor, and you go on to have a healthy set of twins.

We are here for you if you need to talk...... 

Tracyxx


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

Hello sarah, I am soooooo sorry!!          We are all here for you xxxxxx


sarah (saze1982)


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Hiya Sarah,

Just like Tracy and Sarah said, am sorry to hear your news, but am hoping all will be well on your next scan, stay positive, and we are all here to.

Lots of love and     to you and DH.

Love
Bev


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Sarah, sorry to hear your sad news I will send a ton of positive vibes to you Sarah,         take care xxxxx

Thanks for all wishing boo well - she has an ulcer on the back of her tongue, vet said it could be cat flu thats caused it. ~All my kitties are rescue ones, I stupidly thought they all would have been vaccinated when kittens     as cat flu is dangerous to kittens.
I am taking them all for cat flu jabs next month!    Boo had a long lasting anti biotic jab, and vet says it will help but she has to fight infection herself too, he says it will prob take a week for her to recover, bless!

I've bought her some mushier meat in gravy instead of jelly - the usually love Felix ( and she looks like felix too) and she did eat a little bit and had a little cat milk so that good    she's lying on top of the fridge on a towel with her little toy fish    I am just letting her sleep, poor wee thing no wonder she wasnt well.

Please send her all your positive thoughts girls.
 






Will let you all know about scan tomorrow - though havent been thinking about it at all and not bothered - just want boo boo to be better!


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Hi Sarah, just want to say that im so sorry to hear your news  , thinking of you and dh , we are all here if you ever need to talk

Lots of Love Lisa xxxx


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi Girls,

Kizzy, hope that Boo is getting lots of TLC.           . Hope she is feeling a wee bit better today. Holding thumbs for your scan too

Lil, get those skies on, not that I can ski, but definatly want to learn.

Hope everyone is doing okay, not long until the weekend   

lv
Bev


----------



## Aikybeats (Aug 14, 2007)

Hi girls

Hope everyone is well.  At work, just nipping on to see how everyone is doing.

Bev - injections are going well - no problems

Weenster - welcome - am also at Ninewells

Katrinar - god, the time has flew past - we weeks already - wow

Sarah - am not sore at the minute with d/r.  Cant really remember what I felt like last time. How you doing.

Sa75ah1 - Hon am so sorry to hear your news.  I had EC with you at Ninewells.  Try and stay relaxed and keep in touch and let us know what is happening.  I lost my baby boy last April at 24 weeks so if you want to speak, you can PM me.

Hi to everyone else.  Speak soon.  Love aikybeats xxxxx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Scan was fine, start Puregon 375iu on thursday, first follie scan a week friday!   

Boo is a wee bit better, thanks Bev. But she pulled a scabby bit off her nose so she had blood everywhere - she needs a good clean but cant do it herself, bless, I am hoping she will be back to her old self by the weekend.

Hate seeing her this way. Jacob and Lilo are going for their cat flu jabs today just incase thats what boo has. 

Hi to everyone, hope you are all fine


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Hey Kizzy,

Fandabidozi news, will get myself all ready to do a follie dance for you.

Now you look after your kity cats  

Aiky, your gonna be a pro soon  

Sarah hope your stimms is going okay,

Hi also to Lisa, Lil, and everyone else 

Lv
Bev


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Hey Kizzy, thats great news!!!!!!!!! Good luck for first jab   


Lots of Love Lisa xxxxxxxxxx

PS Ill do personals tomorrow, Taggart is on and i just love it!!


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

Hello ladies, I wish I hadn't been complaining I had no symptoms I do now!!!!!!! I have sore boobs is that normal my nipples are so sore!!!!!!   sorry if this is tmi!!! 

Hope you are all great xxxxxxxxx


----------



## LIL41 (Sep 15, 2007)

Sarah - yep sore boobs and nips are normal, mine seemed to grow like melons too.  What joys.  Just go with the flow. 

Hey Kizzy - great news about dates.  I was on Gonal F 375.  Felt fine with the big dose on prob was the double injections every 2-3 nights 'cos the pen only holds 900.  Glad to hear Boo's getting better, poor wee soul.  

Bev - skis are still in the cupboard upstairs.  Resigned myself to the fact that they won't be getting an airing this season and with any luck I won't be able to use them next season 'cos I'll be too busy with other things!!!  

Hi to everyone else.

Lil xxx


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

This way to a new home 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=125324.new#new


----------

